# Starting my diet tomorrow



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Well i have decided to get into some sort of shape now  , so tomorrow i will be starting a diet just up until christmas, so i have taken some before pics so i can compare at the end, in the pics i am 18 stone and gear free, but will be adding some for my diet


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a big-ass back, bro!

Good luck with the dieting, I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking big mate looking forward to your after pics!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey bud.

Sh*t picture quality, but you look to be carrying a fair old bit of size on you there bro!!

How tall are you mate? What you hoping to get down too?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm 5,10 mate, basically i just want to get in good shape so i wont stop until i get there!!, ive never been ripped or close to it before and as i am 45 i thought i better get a move on lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just cooked all my food for tomorrow and had a nice big roast dinner !! , i will be doinf cardio twice a day, once before break and then later on after training


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking big mate.

Yer get that cardio going your be ripped in no time


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

goodluck kezz mate, pics looking beastly


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice back and wings


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You got that mass gear free? Damn!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

megatron said:


> You got that mass gear free? Damn!!


No mate!! just gear free at the moment  , i should have worded it differently, well the first official diet cardio has been done this morning and all my food is weighed out and portioned up for the day


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one Kezz, you keeping a diet journal too?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Cap said:


> Nice one Kezz, you keeping a diet journal too?


i'll just keep updating this prob


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Will you be using any thermogenic aids ? (clen, T3 ephedrine etc)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GTT said:


> Will you be using any thermogenic aids ? (clen, T3 ephedrine etc)


I may use some ECA first thing in the morning before cardio, although i may use some T3 but havent made my mind up yet, i will just see how things go for the first few weeks and then decide if its needed or not, although i could do with all the help i can get!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I never looked that good when I was 18st 

Good luck with the diet mate, you'll be ripped up in no time


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheers for the PM, Kezz - some great size on you there mate.

I can visualise your shape when you'll be ripped up - think about getting on stage bud.

K


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers, i am hoping to get good enough to go on stage one day!! just had a good session on back which was pretty intense, had 250 enth and 200 masteron today also, diet has been spot on too


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Good luck with the cut mate, you are gonna look immense when cut btw - monster!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Cardio went well this morning, i actually woke up early looking foreward to it!! i had 5g glutamine after it and multivits, then had 100g oats and whey 45g, i nhave just trained legs and brutalised them!! bodyweight is down from mthe weekend so its going in the right direction, i have got calfs tonight and more cardio


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well legs are in bits today, they feel like lead and are getting sore now and doing cardio this morning i was lucky to have the dog to drag me along lol, i will be training bicep and tricep tonight and will have another cardio session after it


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

What are you doing for cardio kezz ?

How much, how often ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

walking with the dog in the morning before break for 25-30 mins then later on i will do 20-30 mins on the cross trainer, this is everyday bar the weekends when i just walk the dog in the morning


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL, thats the same cardio as me then

Im on a cut too , bloody dog is gonna be super fit before i finish


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah my dog will end up more ripped prob hahahahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Just hammered bi's and tri's, 1 warm up set then 2 sets ez bar curls super strict and to failiure, 2 x dumbell curls super strict with negs and burns, 2 x hammers same principle, triceps were 2x pushdowns 1 warm up 1 strict with negs and burns, Dbell ext 1 set to failiure and beyond!! the 2x rope overhead ext same principle as the rest and arms were battered after it!! did 30 mins on the bike straight after, feel good today dunno why, maybe the addition of test lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just brutalised chest with 3 giant sets and its proper mashed now, i have done 20 cross trainer straight after at quite a fast pace, I am getting used to the constant pangs of hunger now , i know its only been 4 days but i'm sure i can see a difference now already!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice one Kezz 

You sound very motivated mate, sure your reach your goals in no time


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Ta mate, Trained shoulders tonight had a pretty intense workout

2x lateral raises

2x rear delts

2x shoulder press#

2x cable upright row

3x shrugs

the second set on each was to failiure and beyond and performed ultra slow and strict, i went on the bike after that, have got constant hunger pangs at the mo so am looking foreward to a bit of a cheat meal on sunday!! will take the weekend off now and recover prob go fishing or summat to chill out


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

battered in back tonight

1x12 lat pulldown to front, then one set all out to failiure with forced reps

1x10 bent over row, then one set all out to failiure with forced reps

2x10 heavy dumbell row

1x12 v bar to chest on pulldowns,then one set all out to failiure with forced reps

back was so pumped it felt like it would come off the bone!! am 4lb lighter this week 17st8lb and dropping!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Keep it up mate.

STOW


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

total destruction of the legs this morning, pain, ******, dizzy etc lol

i did

3x leg curls

2x still dead lift

2x leg ext

2x hack squat

2 x leg press

every set was super strict with negative on the way down, 5 secs and to total failure,have got calfs tonight and cross trainer


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i am sacking the scales now as my weight has gone up to 17st 12lb but i have visible lost fat so will just go by the mirror now, my legs are completely battered after yesterday my hams feel like they have been pummeled by a sledgehammer and calfs are in a similar state too!!










pics a bit crap but i seem to have lost a bit from my love handles


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking good fella, good progress so far


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

That back is huge!!... keep it up fella!


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

NABBA qualifiers mate - get ready.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just blasted arms off the face of thye earth!!!

3x ez curls 1 light 1 med 1 all out with forced reps and negs

1x dumbell curls , all out to failiure with burns

1x hammers the same

3x tricep pushdowns 1 warm up 1 med 1 all out with negs and rest pause

2x dumbell ext 1 med 1 all out with negs

2x overhead rope ext 1 med weight 1 all out with negs and forced reps

death to the arms........ i have new veins appearing on them now 

did 20 mins bike after them and a well earned pro recover


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

have you ever done a show before mate?

just wondered cause i want to and i worry a bit about my tats now

as nice as your dragon is of course


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no mate i havent, but loads of people compete with em, and i'm sure a zillion coats of tan will cover em up a lot


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hope so 

i seen a guy on the web the other day he had a full sleeve but with tanning and lights you could see everything very well


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Shoulders are well and truly fried now infact destroyed would be a better description

1x lateral raises (feet up on bench) followed by 1 set all out destructor with forced repsd and burns

1x rear delts followed by 1 set with negatives to total failiure

1x cable upright row followed by 1 set all out with negs and done until unable to lift

1x Hammer shoulder press followed by 1 all out set with forced reps and a rest pause

4x10 shrugs done ultra strict

and 20 mins on the bike

my shoulders and hands are shaking still!!! nice one ha ha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Just had the hardest most hardcore leg session in ages, i literally feel ill now haha

3 super sets, leg curls and stiff dead lifts, light curls and 100k dl all done strict

2 sets 20 single leg ext ultra super strict with static hold at the end

2 sets hack squat 100k 1 set 20 reps 1 set negatives to complete failiure with forced reps

1 set 20 squat 100k with 2 sec static hold halfway down on every rep and a 10 sec hold on last one

2 sets leg press first set 5 plates aside to rock bottom and strict 2nd set 6 plates aside 4 secs down to rock bottom and forced reps to finish


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Just battered chest,

1x20 cable crossover

1x inc fly super strict and wide to failure

1x inc d/b super strict with static hold and forced reps

1x20 inc machine press

1x seated hammer press super slow with forced

1x flat press strict with rest pause

1x inc fly light good wide stretch

25x cross trainer

Although my weight has gone up 5lb i am getting leaner now


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

**** me mate, your an absolute monster from the front and back, shoulders are fooking huge, all the best with the diet mate, this thread is definatly one to watch,


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## Farmer_Joe (Nov 20, 2007)

sweeet tattoo!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

chest feels battered after last night, i have just got shoulders to do tonight but will only do about 4 sets for them i think then a nice weekend off


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Kezz said:


> Just battered chest,
> 
> 1x20 cable crossover
> 
> ...


#

Looks like the fat is falling off you mate. Looking big!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking good in that pic fella, lot of mass going on there in the upper body. What are your legs like in comparison?

If you dont mind me asking--what size guns have you got there aswell?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs arent too bad mate, arms there are 20", i will post all body parts pics up soon as i lose some more, that was just a random shot from last night lol


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Trust me Kezz, as per the PM, you will be a feckin monster once shredded - lots of quality tissue on there mate. Heh heh, first timer with 20" guns. 

Blast those legs bud.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You look very, very good, Kez.

As 'Righty' said, you've got shedloads of quality muscle. GET ON STAGE.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's amazing just how much you've changed in the pics mate. Your mass is very imprerssive and you don't seem to be holding too much fat.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate, i am pleased with my progress so far, just gotta keep going!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah, nice back.

Only suggestion I can give you for dieting is do it slowly.

Aggressive dieting when our age (im 48) can lead to more muscle loss than the younger chaps.

Other than that you actually look like you have done a cycle or two.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i will be taking my time over dieting and not rushing it, I have just eaten a massive roast dinner lol, although i had been walking for 3 hours in the mountains by me so i recon i deserved it!! unfortunately my feet are covered in blisters now :-(


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> yes i will be taking my time over dieting and not rushing it, I have just eaten a massive roast dinner lol, although i had been walking for 3 hours in the mountains by me so i recon i deserved it!! unfortunately my feet are covered in blisters now :-(


Blisters heal...... 

At least you have mountains where you are, I have some concrete to check out.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well after a month of being bloody ill and not training or eating properly its back to the drawing board!! after pct i will start diet again in feb and hopefully reach my goal by early summer, god willing


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm sure you will have no problem...

You look good in the pics m8, look lean and impressive shoulders and traps there...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Time off is good anyway.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

YOu have more muscle in one of your delts than i do in my whole body lol.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Good luck getting back into it Kezz buddy.

I too need to diet, need to loose about 30 lbs ideally, so you can be my motivation lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Good luck getting back into it Kezz buddy.
> 
> I too need to diet, need to loose about 30 lbs ideally, so you can be my motivation lol


cheers, i'm gutted i have to start over but hey ho!! also my mates have a head start on me so i better get crackin!!


----------



## xplosivefibres (Jan 17, 2008)

THICKNESS IS THERE!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

........ 2 weeks to next course and diet and cant wait, i am still training hard and have added a little more cardio now but training in pct sucks as it feels like a right effort!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey kezz, havent seen this thread in a month or so.... but fook mate, you've tightened up very nicely and your waist has come right in aswell, very noticable on your lat spread. hows the diet going anyway mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gym rat said:


> hey kezz, havent seen this thread in a month or so.... but fook mate, you've tightened up very nicely and your waist has come right in aswell, very noticable on your lat spread. hows the diet going anyway mate?


Thanks mate, I was ill for a month mate and diet and training went down the pan, but proper diets starts again in 2 weeks, i havent added any fat since i got ill so just trying to hold onto muscle in pct...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What you weighing in at now than big fella?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

at the mo 17st 7lb Rack


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well my fitness has come back nicely, i have been going into the mountains walking and that has helped me greatly as it really gives your legs and lungs a good blasting, also amber my dog must be miles fitter and happier too lol, training is going well i have increased the intensity now and strength is up a ted too which is good, back on test in feb when my diet begins and i am quite looking foreward to it


----------



## mickkeen (Jul 11, 2007)

Christ, Impressive mate!

Looking great, hope you look even better after the dieting!

:lift:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Well its D day again!! glad to be back dieting and unatural LOL, i think i will use T3 right the way through this time so hopefully it will get me there quicker


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best kezz mate, im doing something very similar to you... dieting in pct, trying to get shredded before my next cycle(going on holidays when the cycle ends), you guna post up the new diet mate or are you going to keep it same as last one


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gonna be doing it more or less the same, although i will be adding in more red meat this time, just cant hack chicken all the time!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what i have noticed is that when i really clean my diet up and eat times meals i feel soooo much better, bodyweight is 17st 3lb this morning but i suppose it will raise slightly because of starting test, i am using 75mcg of T3 per day too


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking very impressive Kez and it sounds like everything is going well! Get some new pics up big guy!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mate , i seem to be losing 1lb per day since starting the T3 i may have to raise my cals a bit, or it may just be water so will leave it until next week before i change owt just incase everything stabilises


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'll have to let me know how the T3 goes mate. I'm thinking about using this with my next cycle


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh dear i have just done my lower back in deadlifting, just what i needed!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> Oh dear i have just done my lower back in deadlifting, just what i needed!!!!!!!! :-(


What rep range were you doing?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

was on my 8th with 5 plates aside and for some stupid reason put it down with straight legs, my fault entirely.......... have taken 750mg of ibuprofen but can feel it stiffening up now...... i'm not looking foreward to tommorow morning


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

8 reps with 495 is some serious weight.

My back is starting to hurt just reading your post..........lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it was my 4th set too, i knew i should have stuck with 3 but oh no i had to bloody push it!!!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

sorry to hear that mate. What do you do to get over back injuries? Ive had a lower back injury for about 8months now have finally bin put through to hospital to get scans and stuff done. You look awesome in your pics hope this injury doesnt cause you to much of a prob.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its pretty grim this morning but not as bad as i thought it would be, i am hoping its just muscular but its hard to tell really but the electric shock type of pains i seem to be getting suggest it may not be, i have a friend who is a physio coming to see me this morn so hopefully she will be able to give me some sort of idea, current advice says to keep active so i'll try my best, i will probarbly light cardio ie bike and some extremely light weights (if i am able) while it is healing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Neil, that avatar is very funny.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just a couple of pics after training tonight.... just posting em up to start my journal off again


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

oh dear its come out massive!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Me fix.....lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lovely ta mate!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Which one is you Kezz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the one on the left with cheesy grin lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are the biggest one then eh?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i suppose, i am 2 stone lighter than my last pics and have lost 7 inches from my waist, which feels ace!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Nigs66 and me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well 2nd part of my diet has started, pct has finished now so have started a small 7 week course of prop, tren and mast, along with a litle eca .

i am hoping to lose a stone in that time


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You're a beast, mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kez, are you on the left or right?


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

how tall are you?? you look huge very tall too


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Excellent work mate, your traps, delts and arms look awesome, you hold that weight really well.

Whats a typical days eating Mr Kezz


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Kez, are you on the left or right?


 left


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, huge............damn..................big guy..........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Excellent work mate, your traps, delts and arms look awesome, you hold that weight really well.
> 
> Whats a typical days eating Mr Kezz


 cheers 

I have been dieting a fair bit and lost 4 stone from my heaviest... protein 350g carbs cycled 4 low days of 50g 1 day 200 1 day 100 and 1 day 400 not in that order, fats around 75g per day... main foods are, chicken, oats, whole eggs, veg, fruit, fish, whey protein..... weekends tends to be a little less strict so i have my higher carb days then


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

you look amazing dude, massive difference from the start of the thread


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks , hopefully there will be a bigger difference at the end of it!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

2nd day of low carbs 50g just trained legs and done 40 mins cardio, feel wiped out!! oh happy days ...... higher carbs tomorrow thank goodness


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Ugh i ended up having 1 hrs sleep last night, i was so hungry i just couldnt fall asleep :'( and along with that had bloody night sweats from the tren too lol............ feeling pretty mashed today so am just gonna do cardio tonight


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah just walking around you will lose weight!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

15st 9 this morn and managed a full nights sleep last night!!!!!!!! when i have finaly rid myself of this fat i will never get that much out of shape again, EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just took a few random pics in the gym

[IMG=[URL=http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7973/1001310at3.jpg%5D]http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7973/1001310at3.jpg][/URL]



[IMG=http://img213.imageshack.us/img213[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=354&i=1001314ta8.jpg[IMG=http://img354.imageshack[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?hhttp://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.phphttp://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=177&i=1001332nm1.jpghttp://imageshack.us[IMG=http://img177.imageshack[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us]
http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.us
[url=[/URL][URL=http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=521]http://imageshack.ushttp://imageshack.ushttp://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=521


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great just spent fookin ages doin that!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

[img=[URL]http://img521.imageshack.us[/URL]/img521/1682/1001333lw5.jpg]'>http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1682/1001333lw5.jpg]

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=521&i=1001333lw5.jpg][img=[URL=http://img521.imageshack.us]http://img521.imageshack.us[/URL]


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> A pic of my favourite exercise! Well done Kezz, a lot of hard work has gone into your diet and training- and it shows! Love to see the deep v shape down to a tiny waist. Bet you're spending a fortune on clothes that fit! You have done so well.
> 
> Okay, so some will say that it is the "assistance " - bull****! It is really hard work in the gym sweating blood and keeping going when everyone else would have given up. And eating chicken breast and salad when all that you want is a plate full of steak , chips , onion rings and tomato sauce...
> 
> Keep up the good work. I want to come over to the uk next year and see you winning on stage at a competition. You can do it. Start practising posing now!


 Thank you  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

upping my cardio now and lowering my carbs :-(............. just over 4 stone gone now


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I am dieting but not carb cyclin tried it it's not for me at the mo, hence uppin the cardio and getting treadmill for home


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what didnt you like about carb cycling ???? i have got used to it now although on the 3rd low carb day i could eat the whole contents of the local chippie LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Kezz said:


> what didnt you like about carb cycling ???? i have got used to it now although on the 3rd low carb day i could eat the whole contents of the local chippie LOL


Too weak, but I hit all at once, new heavy workout, new eating regime (used to just in-hale fridge contents) tkd trainin, just got a bit much and still not yet settled into a pattern, but thats a woman for yer......scatter brained :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Did legs tonight, I suffer with bad knees so i cant really go heavy

I go medium weight and very strict now and that doesnt seem to bother them, still a bit pants and have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, they have started improving now after dropping weights down, i should have dot it ages ago!!!, my calfs have made some big improvements too although you cant tell much from the pic


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gonna blast calfs tonight and do 45 mins hard cardio, i'm on my 3rd day of low carbs in a row so i recon i will be well knackered by bed time!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i've upped my carbs as from today as i think my metabolism has gone into shutdown or summat as i dont seem to be losing much more fat... took a pic of my back tonight after training , am starting to shape up a little now but its a long time coming!! well i am 46 so i guess it will be a bit slower??


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

My god Kezz have you been sleepin in a bloody grow bag :thumb:


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Huge Shoulders lol!

Kezz interested what you do for calves mate?? Light weight high reps or opposite?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I do both mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are 46?

If so damn, looking good young timer.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

47 in Nov ,LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Getting my legs waxed for charity today, now thats gonna kill!!!! :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

2 hrs until pain mg: :death: :crying: :no:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it was for a childrens respite, hope house....... its done now and my legs are nice and smooth!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it didnt even hurt either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

a quick comparison of my back, black and white pic i was over 18 stone










this one 15st 12










yes i look weird in this one, LOL


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How the Fcuk did I miss this thread...? :wacko:  :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you not been paying attention, LOL


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kezz said:


> it didnt even hurt either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn, we'll have to think of something else.....

Nice before and after shots - like the tat as well :thumb: :beer:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good mate you have a fair bit of mass there ... dont rush the diet mate or cut the calories too much ...

i came down from about 19 stone this year to compete at the west britain and slow and steady is the name of the game

awesome back and shoulders they are one of the last groups to come through on a diet so dont get demoralised if the photos aint showing the progress you expect


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

getting there mate stick at it, sorry if I missed it but are you looking to compete?? if so what you doing??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i havent got anything in mind yet, but thinking of over 40's next year... it will be my 1st comp


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck hope it all goes well


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking gd mate keep it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn dude, you are a big guy, looking fantastic for your age or any age for that matter.

I doubt I can do my legs, they are a forest.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Damn dude, you are a big guy, looking fantastic for your age or any age for that matter.
> 
> I doubt I can do my legs, they are a forest.


 thanks  , mine were a forrest too but smooth as a babys botty now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Just come back from a disasterous camping trip, i am so tired after having no sleep all night and getting **** wet through........ diet has been crap, the usual camping food and beers that you have, the food bit i can deal with but the lack of sleep kills me :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just trained chest, as expected it was a totally crap session so i think i should have taken the day off to recover


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

gutted mate, just get some kip and have an awesome session tomorrow!

Jonesy


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

feeling a lot better today after a decent nights sleep and some quality food!!, have got legs tonight so am looking foreward to a gut busting workout!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

completely smashed in legs last night, super sets on hams, leg curls with stiff deads, leg ext, and high rep leg press to 40 reps... proper did em in!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

battered calfs last night, did mega high reps for a change and amazingly they are not as sore as when i go heavy for lower reps!!, back and bi's tonight


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

T5's are pretty gd fella.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sex toys and porn!!! do you live in a dungeon, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just trained back and am feeling pretty pants at the moment....... i feel fat at the moment, prob just a bit of water retention


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

had a really good shoulder session tonight, chose 1 excersise and went to complete failure for 1 set...shrugs, lat raises, shoulder press, cable upright row and rear delts, they were burning for 20 mins after, have done 2 lots of cardio too, the water retention i had earlier in the week has gone now as i am 6lb lighter thank goodness


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

another pic, it looks like i'm wearing a dress but i can assure you i'm not!! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Kez..................................lookin good.

Never even thought of a dresss..............well..............lol


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome Kezz u are one big dude! Think u will do great if u compete next yr. Keep up the good work!


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Kess, any comps in mind for next year? got to say looking awsome!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers lads, i am going to put 110% into it over the winter and have a bash next year, as it will be my first comp i'm not sure wether to do over 40's or 1st timers??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just done a good cardio session and some light hack squats, legs are pumped to death now !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have now found a way of training my legs with no pain in my knees, for years i have struggled with them as both knee's were injured playing rugby and have never got better....... I will use this as my before pic and hopefully improve on them by next year......i have never really wanted to post up leg pics as i am paranoid about them lol, so here goes!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro, I got knee issues too and work around them, what is your alternate plan?

I would like to know myself as I can draw from that and use it myself.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i just find that doing movements with my feet close together and pointing forewards i get no pain, as opposed to regular foot positions which give me so much pain, i do high reps with moderate weight and in a slow controlled style, I am starting to do hack squat with hardly any weight now but lots of reps , around 30 and now find my legs are responding a lot better, hopefully now i will be able to add more mass to them but only time will tell


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have noticed myself that higher rep ranges work well for my quads.

Also, like you I have to use lighter weight and more controlled.

It never fails, I feel good, load up the bar, get an injury, back to square one.....


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Yo kezz legs lookin awsome dunno what ya paranoid about:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Yo kezz legs lookin awsome dunno what ya paranoid about:laugh:


 thanks mate  ...... they just need to be bigger for when i compete next year


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Seyyed said:


> Yo kezz legs lookin awsome dunno what ya paranoid about:laugh:





hackskii said:


> I have noticed myself that higher rep ranges work well for my quads.
> 
> Also, like you I have to use lighter weight and more controlled.
> 
> It never fails, I feel good, load up the bar, get an injury, back to square one.....


 tell me about it!!, story of my life .........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just done another 45 mins cardio in the ****ing down rain, thats dedication, lol..... well the dog needed to go out so i had to go!! looking foreward to next weeks training 1 set per exercise to complete failure


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

true dedication venturin out in the rain kezz :thumb: I did but it was in my car :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just smashed in legs tonight, super high reps and they are battered, also done 2 sessions of cardio too so am pretty whacked now... I put 6lb on over the weekend due to a fair amount of carbs but unfortunatley the wrong type, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs are sooo fookin sore today!! aarrghhhhhh!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

, I dont think i should have trained legs that hard on monday as i can hardly walk now!!! its back to normal training next week as this week is balls out 1 set per exercise to failure and beyond it bloody hurts and i have never been so sore in my life!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kezz said:


> , I dont think i should have trained legs that hard on monday as i can hardly walk now!!! its back to normal training next week as this week is balls out 1 set per exercise to failure and beyond it bloody hurts and i have never been so sore in my life!!!


Lol I did that once to give my legs a kicking - 1 set of everything - aiming at 50 reps - I could barely walk out of the gym!!! :laugh:

I can't see your leg pics though.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dunno why you can't see em? Nowt special anyway lol


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

A decent set of legs them mate, certainly nothing to be paranoid about. Do you ever try Front Squats? or do they give you knee problems too?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate i do them with a light weight, heavy days are over now!!!


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> Well i have decided to get into some sort of shape now  , so tomorrow i will be starting a diet just up until christmas, so i have taken some before pics so i can compare at the end, in the pics i am 18 stone and gear free, but will be adding some for my diet


Kezz

Your only a young 'wipper snapper' and I can see something under there to bring through, I had my best years at your age so good luck and go for it

Regards

John


----------



## jamesboymgzr (Sep 2, 2008)

HI GUYS,..IM LOOKING FOR SOME MUCH NEEDED HELP..IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO BODYBUILD BUT NEVER GOT MY ASS IN GEAR,NOW IM SURE THE TIME IS RIGHT BUT IM WANTING TO KNOW THE BEST WAYS TO BUILD MUSCLE GET RIPPED ETC,HOW MANY DAYS I SHOULD GO TO THE GYM FOR AND HOW LONG FOR AND ALSO WHAT FOODS TO EAT..IS THERE ANYTHING I COULD TAKE TO SPEED THE PROCESS UP LIKE CLYCONE ETC ETC,

ANY REPLY WILL BE HAPPILY WELCOMED..

COULD YOU PLEASE SEND YOUR COMMENTS TO MY EMAIL ADDRESS [email protected] THANKS VERY MUCH..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

John Wood said:


> Kezz
> 
> Your only a young 'wipper snapper' and I can see something under there to bring through, I had my best years at your age so good luck and go for it
> 
> ...


 Thanks John  , i have chnged a bit since those pics but if i can get half as good as you i will be made up!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Did my first session with the pro this morning- leg extensions, leg curls all perfect form really slowly with high reps. Hold on the crucial point on the leg extensions.
> 
> Leg extensions- Each leg 3sets of 30 reps, with a slow twist at the top to crunch the quads and teardrop muscles. Then a quick set of five to get a real burn on each leg. Follow this with 3 sets of 20 reps both legs, leaning forward on machine, with no rest at top or bottom of range. Then off machine, down onto floor with knees folded under to keep the burn and the blood in the legs. Bottom to floor.Stretch and hold.
> 
> ...


 hey sounds like a great session GG  , its really good that you are getting coached now and i'm sure you will make some fantastic gains, i'm looking foreward to seeing the end result


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

just found this thread

great work mate stick at it :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

greg fear said:


> just found this thread
> 
> great work mate stick at it :thumb:


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel like my fat loss has come to a grinding halt now, i'm a bit unsure what to do now... i think i may stop the diet until january and concentrate adding more size to my legs, i recon i have 2 stone to lose to get into contest shape so its not all that bad, my waist has come down to 33 from 41 so i am well happy with my gains up to now... my head is just a bit messed up about it at the moment.........................


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs comparisons


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

]









]









http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=171&i=legat4.jpg

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=70&i=1001402as7fn2.jpg]







http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/3914/1001402as7fn2


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Image shack has gone a bit pants today!!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

legs are nice and ripped now mate... and 41" waist to 33" is awesome... much to be proud of!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mate , its my midsection i am worried about it is taking forever but i suppose it serves me right for getting so fat!!, LOL


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

can't believe i missed this thread. brilliant progress there mate and a nice looking gym aswell.

i'm supposed to be going on a fishing trip to anglesey for a few days next month, if it goes ahead i might pop in on the way there. your on the way i think?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one mate, where you going fishing?? i go quite a lot

http://forum.fishing4u.co.uk/


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Well my mate mentioned Lyn Y Gors to me last week but hasn't spoke about it since. I'm going to have to persuade him to go. Apparently you can book a lodge there? I'd rather go once the weather settles down though maybe Oct/Nov, too unpredictable at the moment, and I don't fancy travelling 90miles to get washed out lol.

I'm registered on http://www.anglersnet.co.uk but I've only been on it about twice in the last year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there are some decent places round here, although i wouldnt bother at the mo as its a wash out, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Blasted shoulders with drop sets and super sets tonight i hit them so hard i couldnt lift my arms afterwards , also some veins appeared in my traps, result!!!! LOL... have done 2x45 mins cardio today too...... feel bigger for some reason well perhaps i am


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Its the first time my shouldes have been sore for ages so i guess last nights workout worked!!! I think i will take the weekend off, no cardio no nothing except walking the dog.

I am going to train with super high intensity for the next two weeks before my hols, i will prob train a couple of times in golds when i am out there but the rest of the time will consist of eating all that cheap food, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Befoe pic of my calfs before they become cows


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!, dunno how that happened


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Your lookin fab sweetie.lovin the leg shots :thumbup1:

Lin x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ta lin  its a bit pant that one cos i took it on my phone


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Kezz said:


> ta lin  its a bit pant that one cos i took it on my phone


I know the feelin took mine on the phone too :laugh:

Lin x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Lin as you like my leg pics, here's another


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

mm mmmmmmmmm loverly jubbly :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Well start of another week, i think i will stay with the high intensity training and change my diet a bit this week, like an idiot i got ****ed on brandy last night and feel like crap today so lots of cardio for me and a good hard leg session should sort me out!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Have just trained legs, i went heavy on them today to see if i got any pain in my knees and they have gone a lot better now i have changed my foot position, all these years i have been struggling and all i had to do was change the way i pointed my toes, lol

I have done 2 sessions of cardio too and only had about 60g of carbs today aswell


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have had a bit of a pig out weekend this weekend, but walked in the mountains for 3 hours this morn because i felt guilty, LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz, looking good my man. Great transformation you beast!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> have had a bit of a pig out weekend this weekend, but walked in the mountains for 3 hours this morn because i felt guilty, LOL


updates mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I will meet up with him today somewhere. I want to chat with hiim. I called him on the phone but he is hard to understand.........lol

I know where he is staying as well as james from muscle talk......He was fun to talk to....Pretty big dude too.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James is a good bloke. Looking forward to meeting Kezz.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Kezz, nice meeting you, you beast. Dave is a great guy and big as a house. Check out the beer in his hand...lol. :beer:

Here is a pic with Hackskii, Kezz (Dave) and winger at the 2008 Mr. Olympia.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz is a really cool bloke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Winnin smile Kezz for a top bloke :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

.... well i havent written in this for a while but i am now trying to add a bit more thickeness to my legs which seems to be slowly happening!!!

I will be starting to diet at the end of jan and providing everything goes how i want it to,competing next year


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

also upping my cardio now too as i had dropped it to twice a week which is pants for me as i need to do quite a lot to keep the fat down, outside cardio i like eg walking up the mountain, but indoor bores the heck out of me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well weight is coming on nicely now, i have put nearly a stone on since the last diet and not really much fat.... I think i lost quite a bit of muscle using T3 but it seems to be back now,

I am carrying on eating for size for 2 more months and then i will be starting to diet again..

Training is going well .......... i am 48 next year and need to compete before its too late!!!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Done, Keep it up, We all know it aint easy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How did I miss this thread:confused1: :confused1:

Awesome Kezz, being an old timer myself Ive found this enthralling

Keep up the good work

:thumb:

Tel


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers mate, i have just put another 12lb on, in 2 weeks lol, i have filled out a lot and strength has gone up nicely and i have got another 6 weeks of bulking until i diet, i am quite looking foreward to it now as i dont think its going to be as hard this time round and i have more idea of what i should be doing


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

12lb, you must be huge now mate! From what I see in your pics on pg 1 you're a monster anyway!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks GG, i am more motivated now as i think the months of dieting took it out of me but i am so pleased i did it, all the 6am walks paid off , i have upped my cardio again now as to get me ready for the onslaught of the next diet, lol

One good thing is that my legs have grown now and are more vascular than when i was dieting!!!....... I just hope i can thicken them up a little bit more so i have split training them into 2 sessions, quads 1 day and hams and calfs the next


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fishnets eh , i will have to try that one LOL, i have just realised that i have put exactly 1 stone on in 2 weeks without my waist going up really, veins are like hosepipes in my arms now so just need to get em everywhere else now!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> Muscular legs look awesome in fishnets with high heels - on a lady of course! LOL


Feel free to post up them bad boys. :innocent:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

48 ?? I had you down as way younger !! Are you still thinking about keto dieting this time ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate i am gonna give it a go and see what happens, my mate has just done one with some good results


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yes mate i am gonna give it a go and see what happens, my mate has just done one with some good results


I'll deffo be hoping you're gonna log that then, as i'm pretty much on ckd full time....Good luck mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate i will write all the gory details in here ...... i am quite looking foreward to it, i found when i was on v low carbs and higher fats in the last diet i had a lot more energy, i think i may add a skip day in it too


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Skip day ?.... Refeeds ?

Yeah i found out as soon as i became fat adapted my energy went through the roof, but carbs make me feel like sh!te


----------



## kaney (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Kezz,

Just been reading all 17 pages and found it really great. I am 46 and for 15 years or so not had a decent body and thanks to journals like yours and some of the others i can't wait until January when i start my diet for 12 weeks with a little help from certain supplements like you did. keep up the good work and thanks for the inspration.

Pete.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

kaney said:


> Hi Kezz,
> 
> Just been reading all 17 pages and found it really great. I am 46 and for 15 years or so not had a decent body and thanks to journals like yours and some of the others i can't wait until January when i start my diet for 12 weeks with a little help from certain supplements like you did. keep up the good work and thanks for the inspration.
> 
> Pete.


 Thanks mate, its nice to know someone has got something out of it  , good luck with your diet in jan and stick at it as you will feel sooo much better for it


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Skip day ?.... Refeeds ?
> 
> Yeah i found out as soon as i became fat adapted my energy went through the roof, but carbs make me feel like sh!te


 yes skip days are when you take around 3000g of carbs, simple carbs etc... there is a article on it somewhere, i will find it and post it up


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thats great GG i will be following your progress too .... I think you should put some pics in your journal too like training in the gym n stuff cos i will be taking loads!!!, there will be 4 of us dieting including a lad training for his 1st comp, he is 17 and has incredible strength for his age, 190kg squat, 160kg bench and 220kg deadlift, i think he should do quite well in the juniors


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> yes mate i will write all the gory details in here ...... i am quite looking foreward to it, i found when i was on v low carbs and higher fats in the last diet i had a lot more energy, i think i may add a skip day in it too


I totally notice this big time.



Kezz said:


> yes skip days are when you take around 3000g of carbs, simple carbs etc... there is a article on it somewhere, i will find it and post it up


3,000?.............Typo, that is 12,000 calories of simple carbs?

Surely that would spill over the glycogen replinishment in the liver and muscles big time.

I think the body can hold about 300 or more in the muscle depending, and like 70 grams in the liver.

If I am off the mark, please correct me bro.........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

here we go the said thread

http://www.intensemuscle.com/33298-what-24lb-loss-36-hours-looks-like.html?highlight=skip+day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

OMG, that is crazy.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I think i am going to enjoy the skip day, he he although i doubt very much i will be able to handle that amount of food!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am going to have a really tough weeks training this week, lots of cardio and eating very clean so i can make some room for the christmas festivities!! I will do 30 mins cardio this morning and 30 mins after training tonight, it will just be stationary bike nothing too extreme


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well training for today is done, i trained chest and triceps i did it at my usual fast pace and got so much of a pump it was painful, i am using boditronics CE-XT and its an awesome pre workout supplement.

I have also done 2 thirty minute sessions on the bike and food has been good too, although someone brought some mince pies into the gym.......... well it would be rude not too wouldnt it!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I weighed 17st 7 the other day so i dont really want to put any more weight on as i think over a blloody stone in 2 weeks is quite enough lol.

I have been blasting my legs really hard and i feel a lot stronger for the added weight but i have adjusted my diet now so i stay at this weight until diet time


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it seems quite a few of us will be doing this diet in the new year so it will be interesting to see what happens, i am quite looking foreward to it now


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How was crimbo kezz ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Full of man flu mate :-(, been in bed since tuesday and only got up today!!! am really looking foreward to starting dieting again once i am recovered, i will have had 2 weeks off training but that will only do me good i recon...


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

It's hit wales too then buddy ? just about everyone i know has had it !!

I can't work out where all of the snot keeps coming from lol

Just gone back on keto today and i'm doing the Palumbo version.... Kinda waiting to read how you built guys do it...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

feeling better today and completely fat!!! i have been living off complete crap and not had a single protein drink for over a week.... I cant wait to start training again but i think it will be in another 5 days when i am completely recovered


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon big man!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well threw caution to the wind and had a session on legs, not a hard one just some leg press extensions and curls along with 30 mins on the bike, after the initial dizzy spell i got i was fine and felt great after it, i only went very light but enjoyed the feeling of training again

I dont know how people can eat junk all their lives and not train as it makes me feel terrible and a little depressed


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell me about it mate. I've eaten far too much over Xmas, and I feel shocking for it.

What worries is me is that before I properly got into training, I'd eat like that all the time, and do no exercise!! Frightening!

Glad you're back on it mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks mate, its all systems go for me now, ace!!!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

WOOHOO glad ya better, keep the updates coming big fella


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

trained chest and a bit of tricep today got an awesome pump too, it must be all the crap i have been eating lately!! i did 30 mins on the bike afterwards . i have still got some christmas food to finish off but after this week thats it!!!

I may take my dog up the mountain tomorrow after i close the gym, think i will train back and some bicep tomorrow


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Which mountain are you by mate? my inlaws live right under the Black Mountains.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm near Snowdonia mate, i went up for a couple of hours yesterday and also again this morning, legs and butt cheeks are well sore now!!!!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i'm near Snowdonia mate, i went up for a couple of hours yesterday and also again this morning, legs and butt cheeks are well sore now!!!!


Bet the pooch is happy though !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah she loves it!! i think her legs are sore too, lol


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Next time we're in Brynamman i'll drop my dogs over at yours then ! :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol ok..

Gonna train shoulders tomorrow and i'm going to blast them hard!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

so have you started the keto diet yet kezz?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no am going to have one weeks heavy training then starting it, reason be i have been ill so need a week or so to get my strength back up


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

are you gonna log your diet on here?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate i will keeep this one up


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

look forward to seeing how it goes......


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have just done a bit of an all over session, 3 sets for each body part... proper training starts on monday and diet the week after that.

I have times the test a bit wrong as i am due to come off and cruise at the same time as my diet starts but should be ok as i will be dieting twice this year


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> i'm near Snowdonia mate, i went up for a couple of hours yesterday and also again this morning, legs and butt cheeks are well sore now!!!!





Kezz said:


> yeah she loves it!! i think her legs are sore too, lol


Now that is sooo funny. :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hello m8 ive just read all your journal looks like we had a simular year last year ,

this time last year i was 18 stone ten and now im sitting at fiffteen stone im 46 so us older guys have to stick together .

one thing i will say about the keto diet and i have dieted both with carbs and without , it can leave you looking a bit stringy , it does however get you very ripped and is a piece of **** to follow once you get into it .

good luck with it m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> butt cheeks are well sore now!!!!


and who did you meet up the mountain kezz:whistling: :whistling: ....:laugh::laugh:....

brilliant journal fella....best wishes for 2009 hope you do well competeing...true inspiration to others...... :thumb: :thumb :

rob


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers lads .... i dont like the idea of looking stringy though !! but i'm still going to run with it


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> hello m8 ive just read all your journal looks like we had a simular year last year ,
> 
> this time last year i was 18 stone ten and now im sitting at fiffteen stone im 46 so us older guys have to stick together .
> 
> ...


hi mate what do you mean by stringy? :confused1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol it can just strip you and even with carb refeeds you never quite look full , as i said eveybody is diffrent it may suite you it may not ,

a lot of people on here are starting it it remains to be seen how many stick with it .

you are carrying a lot of muscle tissue and i dont realy think you have as much bodyfat to lose as you estimate just moniter yourself .

im not slating this diet it works and is easy to follow like anything else it has its a very ondividual thing


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah thats good, i'm going to give it a few weeks to see how it goes, i think i lost a fair amount of muscle while carb cycling last year but i was on v low carbs... if i start going too thin i will sack it, my intention was to do it for 8 weeks then eat formaly for another 8 and then do it again


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

17st 8lb this morning, i am having a full heavy weeks training this week then diet... doing an hours cardio per day this week and training 5 days

mon chest tri,s

tue quads

wed hams and calfs

thur back and bicep

fri shoulders

It has begun


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just had my 1st proper workout and it was fantastic, the pump i got was awesome and was as strong as an ox too, weights were well up on previous.... i dont feel like going on a diet now hahaha but i am


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Kezz your fooking huge! You don't look like youv'e lost any muscle at all on that cut! When did you start training?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Kezz your fooking huge! You don't look like youv'e lost any muscle at all on that cut! When did you start training?


 I started training years ago mate but its only the last 4 years or so been doing it properly


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> I went onto my new workout today, lower reps and sets, higher weights. Felt as strong as a bull and full of energy so the diet isn't bothering me. Got a pump that will not go down so feel like Rambo at the moment (but where would I find him this time of night in Corfu lol!). Guess the feeling of well being and euphoria have kicked in as well......!
> 
> No excuses, get on that diet next week. You can spend all this week filling the freezer with cheap Christmas protein meats and the cupboard full of supplements. Take some before photos so that you can post up your progress on the diet. Will you change the training programme?


 I will take pics as i go along, will just be general training pics as i think they are more interesting to look at than just your normal front back etc shots, lol I will put those up at the end


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

training will be slightly heavier with a little more rest in between sets, but no more than 45 seconds, i am known for getting through my workouts at a sickening pace haha


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I started training years ago mate but its only the last 4 years or so been doing it properly


 How much have you gained in the last 4 years? Your back is huge, watch out the wind doesnt pick you up with those wings, this is a regular occurance for me. Have you seen my beasty back......... :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have been up and down in weight over the years, my heaviest was nearly 21 stone but i looked like crap, although i did like having 21" arms lol, i spent years just putting on size and training heavy but without any real focus or goals, i now know what i want and am going to get it !!! ......... before its too late (as i am an old git)


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Kezz said:


> (as i am an old git)


 I can see that! Joke Good luck mate!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I feel nice and sore today and pretty pumped still too, i have done 30 mins cardio this morning and have quads to train tonight, i will be doing leg extensions, hack squats and leg press, 2 sets of 20 on ext and 4 sets on press and squat.

I am just planning out my diet for next week and getting all the bits i need in


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs went well tonight, i went a bit heavier on hacks than i normaly do and can really feel them now..... on leg press i did 4 sets of 12, 6 reps with feet close together and at the bottom of the plate and then i did 6 reps with feet high and wide apart and found it to be quite good...

I did 30 mins cardio this morning but didnt bother tonight after legs as they were pretty mashed, i will be doing cardio hams and calfs tomorrow.

looking foreward to the diet now!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> i went a bit heavier on hacks than i normaly do


Yah, boy am I sore too.....PMSL:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yah, boy am I sore too.....PMSL:lol:


 it took me a bit to figure that out then lol :lol:

Quads are nice and sore today, hams feel it a little too but they are still gonna get blasted tonight along with calfs, i have done 30 mins cardio this morning, i just went through the fields with my dog.

I seem to be looking bigger at the moment and getting some fantastic pumps when training, all is good


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have just done hams and calfs and proper battered em 

i did for hams

3x15 seated leg curls

3x8 stiff deads

3x15 single leg curls

3x20 standing calf raises

3x20 raises inward facing on hack squat

3x20 on seated calf raise

all sets were heavy and quite strict, i have aslo done two lots of 30 mins cardio too, just making the most of some nice carbs as they will be history from next week, well until saturdays anyway!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just been to buy my food for next week

Eggs

mackerel

sardines

herrings

chicken

beef

assorted nuts, pine nuts, almonds etc

broccoli, asparagus, mushrooms

olive and sesame oil, plus herbs and spices

I think that should be ok


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just had a great session on back and bicep

i did for back

pulldowns to the front 2x15

d/B row 4x8

single arm hammer row 3x10

pulldowns behind neck (super wide) 3x12

pullovers 1xmax

for bicep i did

3x10 d/b curls

3x10 hammer curls

2x10 preacher machine

1xmax on ez bar

i did 30 mins cardio this morning, i cant wait to start the diet now as i am well ready for it!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i trained shoulders tonight

4x8 shrugs

3x10 machine laterals

4x8 shoulder press

4x10 rear delts

I didnt feel strong tonight, prob due to my 1st week back training and my whole body feeling sore!!, i have lost 2lb this week and god knows how as i have been ramming anything and everything in before d day on monday lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> i trained shoulders tonight
> 
> 4x8 shrugs
> 
> ...


lol mate thats how i was before the diet,if it moved i ate it :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well diet has started today and feel ok at the mo, although its only 10.30 am LOL, so far today i have eaten

5 whole omega 3 eggs 1 rasher of bacon and mushroom

50g whey isolate and 60g mixed nuts

2 coffee's 

training should be ok tonight as i had loads of carbs at the weekend but i think tomorrow will be the one when i am doing legs, i'm not sure wether to do quads tonight instead of chest and tri's..hmmmmm

i did 30 mins cardio this morning too


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Good luck mate but you won't need it !!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, good luck with the diet Kezz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks lads, i am not hungry yet!! just had 250g chicken 1 rasher of bacon and some brussel sprouts , had 3 L of waater up to now also had 1000mg vitc and 8 caps of fish oil

was 17st 10lb this morning fully dressed


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a really strong metalic taste in my mouth at the moment, is this anything to do with the diet??


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

I get a kinda fatty metalic taste when i'm in ketosis.... but i'd be surprised if you're there that quickly matey


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup metalic taste deffo still there!!!

i have just trained quads instead of chest

3x20 leg ext

4x8 machine front squat (up to 4 plates aside)

4x10 heavy leg press, cant remember what weight i used just kept putting plates on

1x20 leg ext

i just had 60g whey and 60g of nuts after it, gotta wait till 9 to eat now :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not yet cos battery is flat in camera, but will take some in a day or so


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump for pics.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

soon  i will do one the day before re feed and one the day after, it will be interesting to see how much i will increase in size!!

I woke up at 4 am wide awake this morning and also have still got an annoying metalic taste in my mouth... also when doing morning cardio i had a weird flushing feeling??

I am going to train chest and tri's tonight, muscles feel quite full considering i am empty of carbs


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Half way through the day today i started feeling rough, slightly sick and dizzy like my head was really fuzzy, but that passed after a few hours and i feel a lot better now..

I have lost 3lb since last night and waist feels less bloated than it was.

I have just trained chest and tri's

3x10 incline flys

3x8 Hammer incline press

3x8 Hammer flat press

2x12 Hammer seated press

Tri's

3x8 D/B extensions behind neck

3x12 reverse pushdowns

2x12 front pushdowns

I still got a decent pump but found i burnt out a lot faster, i skipped cardio tonight but did about 25 mins with the dog this morn..

PM weight 17st7lb...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

do you use no explode or anything like that when you train?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate, boditronics ce-xt its awesome stuff


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you only use a teaspoon full so that wont harm me i wouldnt have thought..

I feel a lot better today, yesterday i felt quite rough!! i have hams calfs and 30 mins cardio tonight

body weight 17st 5lb.... down 5lb from monday


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

CE-XT has a serving size of 8g only of that the amount of glucose and Sucralose ( artificial sweetener not actually sugar ) is minute a fraction of a gram you will not notice it in a low carb diet

hope this helps

Wurz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah great i will keep using it then, its the best stuuf i have used by far


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm actally 47 lol, i am dong this diet as i havent done it before and am interested in what results it will yeild... good ones hopefully


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

macca, he has trained and gained well naturally and maybe now is thinking of taking gear. I do not now wher the 'spring chicken anymore at 45' comes into it?

Could you explain what you meant?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Macca 1976 said:


> Kezz why are you thinking of doing gear when you are a good size anyway and you are not a spring chicken anymore at 45, I think some good cardio training would get you pretty ripped if you train hard enough.


 where have i mentioned what gear i take?? cardio alone wont get you ripped you need your diet bang on too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> where have i mentioned what gear i take?? cardio alone wont get you ripped you need your diet bang on too


Sorry Kezz what a total **** I am mis read your post sorry if I offended, so I have deleted my post. :innocent:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I saw no mention of it, and I read all of your posts!
> 
> If you are not a spring chicken at 45 (47 really ) what the **** does that make me at 53!
> 
> ...


Your looking mighty fine for 53 and sorry to cause offence!!! :bounce:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

hi kezz, ive started this diet aswell.

goodluck


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers dan, and good luck to you too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Macca 1976 said:


> Sorry Kezz what a total **** I am mis read your post sorry if I offended, so I have deleted my post. :innocent:


 no mate you havent offended me  , i was curious as to know where i had written it, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i have been too lazy to start another one so carried on with this!!, yes i have stopped moaning on facebook now, lol.. although i am getting quite hungry in between meals at the moment but hope that will pass.... well i have stopped all my treats and snacks in the day and they must have been close to 800-1000 cals a day hahaha (no wonder i was getting fat)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have just done hams and calfs, i did seated leg curls and stiff deads for hams then did standing calf raises, raaises on hack squat facing it then seated calf machine i went a lot heavier for lower reps tonight, have skipped cardio too as i feel really hungry, i am doing the diet for the 250 lb man and am constantly hungry all the time :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes but i shouldnt be this hungry 3 days in, i will just stick with it and see how it goes... but one thing for sure i will be doing the cheat day instead of the meal, i have changed my mind again lol.... i will add a bit more fat in tonight


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> yes but i shouldnt be this hungry 3 days in, i will just stick with it and see how it goes... but one thing for sure i will be doing the cheat day instead of the meal, i have changed my mind again lol.... i will add a bit more fat in tonight


lol mate


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yes but i shouldnt be this hungry 3 days in, i will just stick with it and see how it goes... but one thing for sure i will be doing the cheat day instead of the meal, i have changed my mind again lol.... i will add a bit more fat in tonight


 me to mate i wouldnt worry about it, its a pretty hardcore diet


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I didnt realise how hungry i would be, 4 days in and i am constantly hungry even after upping fats.... constantly got hunger pangs and thinking about food!!! I thought this diet was supposed to be easier than carb cycling, thats a breeze compared to this, LOL... will weigh my self this morn when i get to work


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just weighed in at 17st 4lb i was 17st 10lb on monday so thats 6lb loss up to now, i know it's just water but i'm glad as i dont feel as bloated now


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

it sounds like you could increase your fats even more kezz peanut butter stops me feeling hungry .

the more you can eat and still lose body fat the better


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i will from today mate, i cant have been having enough


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

its always hard because everybody reacts differntly just keep inreasing slowly till your loss slows then you know you are about at your limit .


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Greekgoddess said:


> I lost more body fat when the oils were higher- a jigger of olive oil is bigger than a tablespoon full LOL!


a jigger..whats that gg?

it all sounds a bit greek to me


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have just had a disastrous back and bicep workout, i had a slight tendon strain in my elbow for the last couple of months..... well its not slight anymore and its bloody killing now :-(.... i felt bloody strong tonight too.... bugger

I am starting to feel slightly better now on the diet but still miss my oats all bran and coconut whey after training.. boo hoo!!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Kezz said:


> I have just had a disastrous back and bicep workout, i had a slight tendon strain in my elbow for the last couple of months..... well its not slight anymore and its bloody killing now :-(.... i felt bloody strong tonight too.... bugger


Get them frozen peas on it asap Kezz! and preferably someone to massage the area :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

am on it


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm not sure wether to up my food a bit as the 250lb man diet has me constantly hungry and dizzy, i have upped my fats even more but find by the evening i am really hungry after my last my, get into bed starving and wake up at 4 am even more starving, LOL, i am having around 320 protein and 150 fat plus 6 litres of water a day

i eat at

8am

10.30

1

3.30

6

9pm


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just been shopping and bought more red meat to see if that helps, i cant cope very well on this with the hunger, yes i know i am a moaning old woman!!! i am constantly short tempered and ratty becouse of hunger!! I will carry on moaning on here until it gets better so i can reflect back when i am looking good and just see what it took to get there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i thought you were supposed to be full of life on this diet and not full of rage LOL, i am looking slightly better... its a personal battle of willpower now!! ha ha

quick example , 30 mins ago i ate 220g chicken 2 rashers of bacon some salad leaves and a dollop of mayo and i am starting to get hungry again!! its just not fair LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think i will up my chicken a bit or even add a small extra meal in, its trial and error i suppose but i will be sticking to it but i think the foods laid out are no where near enough for me , hey ho back to the kitchen to cok my meals for the rest of the day!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll put the cream cakes back then shall i?? LOL


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i know how you feel regarding dieting mate, the food is that clean it just doesnt fill you up... then again i cant have bacon you fooker, best of luck mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers mate 

I have got shoulders in a while so i will see how my elbow fares....

Body weight 17st 2LB 10lb loss since monday


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> cheers mate
> 
> I have got shoulders in a while so i will see how my elbow fares....
> 
> Body weight 17st 2LB 10lb loss since monday


i think i might of had a few teething problems with the start of my diet which will be sorted over the weekend....

if you get time mate could you post your diet up so i can look :thumb:

i got shoulders tonight to :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

today has been

6 whole eggs with 1 peice of bacon 4g fish oils

2 tins sardines

250g chicken 2 bacon salad leaves and some mayo 4g fish oil

same as above

60g whey 60g mixed nuts fish oils

tonight will be either eggs with a bit of cheese and salad leaves or some sort of meat with small amount of veg bit of mayo and more fish oils


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just trained shoulders and funnily enough i feel stronger, dunno where the xtra power has come from.... i managed 4 plates aside on shoulder press for 4 reps and i recon i could have got 5 if it wasnt for my elbow pain... pretty chuffed really as i was expecting to be as weak as a kitten


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes it has got me wondering too, cant see me staying at the same bodyfat level though with this raging hunger hahahah i will be like a twig at the end of next week if it carries on at this rate, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

1lb down again today but i think my weight will stabalise now.... still bloody starving hungry though and cant wait until its over!!! 7 days until cheat day LOL (and counting)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have decided to have cheat day tomorrow and not wait another week as i doesnt seem to be agreeing with me this diet, back on zero carbs on monday tho


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

trying to get around 1500g of high gi carbs down me today, i am prob half way through and feel sick, lol.... can feel myself filling out and veins are massive at the moment, lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> trying to get around 1500g of high gi carbs down me today, i am prob half way through and feel sick, lol.... can feel myself filling out and veins are massive at the moment, lol


happy days


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its not as nice as it sounds lol, was ok at first but gettin sick of it now hahaha , i never stop moaning !!!

tomorrow will be interesting though


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i had around 1100g of unclean carbs yesterday, feel big, full and strong today also bloody starving!!! i scoffed down my eggs this morning at record speed!!

I will be training chest and tricep tonight and doing that 7 set thing, also i will be doing 30 mins cardio this morning


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have only put 2lb on, i guess that will be gone by tomorrow.... i feel great today so no more moaning until the end of the week!!!! haha


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> I have only put 2lb on, i guess that will be gone by tomorrow.... i feel great today so no more moaning until the end of the week!!!! haha


so now you managed to get that sneaky cheat day in are you goin 2 weeks for the next cheat?

or just carrying on weekly?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nope weekly mate, will see how weight loss goes this week, how has your weight loss been ??


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> nope weekly mate, will see how weight loss goes this week, how has your weight loss been ??


steady mate 7lb in 2 weeks...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Once the body slips from burning sugar to fats, you wont be as hungry, the body will feed off of your own fat, and the fats that you take in.

The object is not to up the protein if you are hungry, but fats. Just looks like your body is having a bit of a time transitioning to fats.

Once it happens, you will feel awesome.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lets hope so ..... just had an awesome workout on chest and tri's i did that 7 sets thing and the pump i got was amazing in fact it bloody hurt!!! took a pic but it came out crap and makes me look fat hahahaha... well perhaps i am and thats why i need to diet, lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> lets hope so ..... just had an awesome workout on chest and tri's i did that 7 sets thing and the pump i got was amazing in fact it bloody hurt!!! took a pic but it came out crap and makes me look fat hahahaha... well perhaps i am and thats why i need to diet, lol


i just had a good chest and biceps,great pump and i feel like i am getting stronger.....strange :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i found i was stronger last week but i trained quite fast tonight and burnt out quick, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i trained legs tonight and had an awesome workout

i did 3x15 leg ext

3x8 hack squat

3x8 front squat

7x12 leg press

legs were pumped full and getting more vascular now, i have done 30 mins on the bike after it

my weight is down again today


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How's the hunger mate ?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

how was the leg press for the 7x10?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

funilly enough i havent been really hungry today...... hope thats it now!!

last week was awful


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DRED said:


> how was the leg press for the 7x10?


 pretty hardcore!! they were swollen up big time and nice and vascular


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

feeling my legs this morning.... bodyweight after break and fully dressed was 17st 2.8 which is the lowest yet, i know i put that weight last week but the scales were wrong and i was 17st 4lb, so another 2lb loss


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

my legs are completely mashed after last night... i have hams and calfs tonight too, thats going to be interesting seeing as i can hardly walk, lol!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> my legs are completely mashed after last night... i have hams and calfs tonight too, thats going to be interesting seeing as i can hardly walk, lol!!


is it to much to do it all on the same night?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i prefer to split them as i can concentrate more on them... but sometimes i do them all on the same night, after a gruelling session on quads i feel pretty mashed so if i had to do calfs too it would end up as a half hearted attempt instead of smashing them like they are going to get tonight


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just done hams and calfs

4x10 single leg curls

3x10 stiff DL

7x10 seated leg curls with 10 second stretch after each set

3x20 calf raises with stretches

3x15 seated calf

7x10 calf raises facing hack squat, with stretches

then 30 mins on the bike, my whole body feels destroyed now and i need to go to bed!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well still mega sore today!! i dont think i will bother with the scales as my weight seems to be all over the place... i recon the scales are slightly faulty.

I am getting more vascular and seem to be full and looking bigger so all is well, i will up my cardio next week to 1 hr per day, 2x30 mins sessions as i dont really want to drop my food as there is hardly enough of it as it is!!, i have got 6 more weeks of this the having 8 weeks normal clean eating followed by another 8 weeks diet, perhaps carb cycling on that one


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good read so far :thumb:

On the DP diet, do you still have PWO shake? (50g protein alone)

So on workout days you are having 7 meals in effect.

I assume so, but can't find any direct mention of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

one of my 6 meals is after training mate, 50g whey with 60 g nuts


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bit of a disaster has happened, i hit a nerve in my left delt on tuesday and it is absolutley killing me now, i got flu like symptoms so it anti inflamitorys and early to bed tonight....... :-(


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Take it easy mate, rest up and do what ya gotta do


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> bit of a disaster has happened, i hit a nerve in my left delt on tuesday and it is absolutley killing me now, i got flu like symptoms so it anti inflamitorys and early to bed tonight....... :-(


has it come up red or anything mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not really will check in a bit


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> bit of a disaster has happened, i hit a nerve in my left delt on tuesday and it is absolutley killing me now, i got flu like symptoms so it anti inflamitorys and early to bed tonight....... :-(


Hit your left delt with a needle or training?

Damn, either way that isn't good. Good luck Kezz.

Let's do the Olympia again! This time I am buying the best seats...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Incredible looking forearms here mate!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

winger said:


> Hit your left delt with a needle or training?
> 
> Damn, either way that isn't good. Good luck Kezz.
> 
> Let's do the Olympia again! This time I am buying the best seats...lol


winger if your paying for the seats count me in to :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i woke up with a fever dripping with sweat last night and could hardly move my arm, this morning the nagging toothache pain has gone but i still cant move my arm without great pain, it has swollen up quite big but isnt hot or red..... i hadnt eaten since yesterday lunch time so i guess taking painkillers on an empty stomach hasnt helped much.

I have just had a bit bowl of sugar puffs to try and regain some energy... i hope it doesnt get any worse as i am really worried about it


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How're you feeling mate ?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

been takin ibuprofen and pain has subsided a bit, shoulder is still really painfull and swollen but its not red or hot so hopefully it will be ok


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> been takin ibuprofen and pain has subsided a bit, shoulder is still really painfull and swollen but its not red or hot so hopefully it will be ok


i have had a couple of dodgy jabs in the delt in the past....have you got any anti-biotics?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no mate, i had hit a nerve and thats whats causing the pain i recon, i have come off the diet and am eating normaly for a few days just so i can recover....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Eyikes!

Kezz, I really hope that subsides.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have been really ill with a high fever bad sweats at night and it bloody stank!! my stomach is really swollen up and all in all i look terrible.... muscle has gone flat andf almost dissapeared, i have only had around 5 meals since wednesday :-(.... i have taken higher doses of pain killers today and it has eased the shoulder pain somewhat,, still no sign of redness and heat, thank the lord


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

do you think the pain killers have upset your stomach?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

could have mate and it looks like a barrel :-( just tried to reply on your thread and it booted me off!! you legs are looking good in the pics bro ..... i dunno when i will be training again :-(


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> could have mate and it looks like a barrel :-( just tried to reply on your thread and it booted me off!! you legs are looking good in the pics bro ..... i dunno when i will be training again :-(


it could be that you have had to many pain killers and upset your stomach lineing.....

or have eaton something dodgy?

i always thought my legs were a week part,so cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the pain is easing off slightly now and i can move my arm more which is good, also the area has gone itchy so that is a sign of it healing.......... i still feel like absolute crap tho and this will have put my training back weeks :-(


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> the pain is easing off slightly now and i can move my arm more which is good, also the area has gone itchy so that is a sign of it healing.......... i still feel like absolute crap tho and this will have put my training back weeks :-(


so mate do you think you hit a nerve?

a week or so wont put your training back weeks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i'm sure of it mate, it has affected my neck too and is giving me horrendous head aches...... i also seem to have caught a virus too so its like a doublw whammy of pain, i havent felt this bad in years, at the most i am having 1 meal a day and the thought of food makes me feel sick


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> yes i'm sure of it mate, it has affected my neck too and is giving me horrendous head aches...... i also seem to have caught a virus too so its like a doublw whammy of pain, i havent felt this bad in years, at the most i am having 1 meal a day and the thought of food makes me feel sick


did you go to near the front of the side delt?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not sure mate... i have had problems in the past with my left delt.... i wont be using it again thats for sure


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi mate, I've been keeping an eye on your journal for a while - it's been an interesting read! You've got a great physique and many years of training under your belt mate so don't get too down about your lack of training and nutrition for the past week - you'll soon get back on track!! You are naturally going to feel a bit down hearted right now as anybody would - but you'll soon get through it and will back where you belong, in the gym training heavier and harder than ever! Through your journal you've bought inspiration to many as I'm sure you do in your gym - so keep the faith mate - it's only a minor and temporary setback!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers mate ... i am feeling much better today, my shoulder is miles better and the virus is on its way out, thank goodness for that!! ... hopefully next week i will be back hard training but this week i am just going to take it easy, start eating properly again as my appetite is coming back and hopefully in a few days be back to normal


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just read about this illness. Sounds bloody horrible!

Good to hear you are getting over it though.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Glad you're picking back up again mate... Been a rough few days by the sound of it !


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well shoulder pain has more or less gone  i may even attempt a leg session tonight but i think i will leave upper body until next week so my shoulder will be 100% better


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

are you feeling better now mate?...

maybe you picked up a virus to....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i had a virus too!! feel well now and shoulder is miles better.... i have trained quads tonight which went quite well considering ... i will be starting diet again next week i think


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> . i will be starting diet again next week i think


Ok, nobody look at the title...lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i should have started a new thread lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have just done some chest along with hams and calfs, not really much pain at all so all is good........ although after being ravaged by the virus etc my body feels like a lump of poo :-(


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> have just done some chest along with hams and calfs, not really much pain at all so all is good........ although after being ravaged by the virus etc my body feels like a lump of poo :-(


But you still look better than most! <-----from a non gay angle. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> have just done some chest along with hams and calfs, (


Mate, you forgot to add this..........

I worked the over 40's biggest chest, along with the second most impressive hamstrings besides mine, (just kiddin), and worked the second most impressive calves of the over 70's.........I mean over 40's............

Id call that a gilf.................lol



winger said:


> But you still look better than most! <-----from a non gay angle. :whistling:


Hell, even in a gay way, but I am not, but if I was.................lol

Hey mate, I thought you looked strong and healthy at the O, I had a great time, with you........Seriously.......


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz, you look good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Hey mate, I thought you looked strong and healthy at the O, I had a great time, with you........Seriously.......


He looked awesome. It might have been that light beer in his hand....lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol the beer did make me feel good, thanks guys


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

going back to carb cycling next week, although keto was alright i couldnt cope with the mood swings and weird head feelings, lol

Although i will be on v low carbs 50g for 4 days of the week


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just trained back and bicep but am so annoyed this bloody elbow pain is still here, i can only use 50% of what i am capable of so its high reps and fast sets, thats all i can do now but i guess its better than nothing........ bicep were ok but just went light on those too as not to agrivate elbow too much.

I put 300 on the tv and did 45 mins cardio on the bike 

Body weight 17st dead on


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You will get better mate! You are handsome as hell and hold lots of muscle!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol , keep with the compliments!! well back and bicep are realy sore today so i guess training like that was better!!

I have got shoulders tonight and gonna blast em like i did back


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hit shoulders hard tonight

4x15 side delts

4x15 rear delts

3x12 cable upright row

7x12 machine shoulder press

hardly any rest between sets and just blasted it, my shoulders were numb afterwards

at the end i did 45 mins on the bike


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> i hit shoulders hard tonight
> 
> 4x15 side delts
> 
> ...


i might do that for delts tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

go for it , burns like hell if you go through at a brisk pace


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

went up the mountain today for a couple of hours, its amazing how fast you lose your fitness if you miss it for about 3 weeks.. i was huffing and puffing all the way up but felt so much better when i had done it, training in the gym is completely different to mountain walking.... the mountains soon find you out if you are unfit!!!!

Carb cycling starts tomorrow and i really hope i have had my quota of man flu this year as every time i start a diet i get bloody ill :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a decent session on chest and tris last night, medium weight, high reps and hardly any rest between sets, i got an awesome pump and my chest and tri's were bright red with blood! i did 45 mins on the bike afterwards, then i had to drive my car home in the snow and was absolutley crapping it as the car was going all over the road but got home safely!!

Have got legs tonight and another high rep session is on the cards


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

did quads tonight

3x12 leg ext

4x10 hack squat

1x20 ext

6x10 leg press

2x15 leg ext

not a bad workout although my knees were hurting a bit, prob due to the cold weather.

I did 45 mins on the bike after it,... hams and calfs tomorrow and depending on time i may take my dog up the mountain as they are still covered in snow


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

how is the weather over there mate?

it seems to be defrosting down here now...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

absolutley freezing!!! snow hasnt melted but just frozen, i will be taking my dog into the mountains tomorrow as there is loads of deep snow there


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> absolutley freezing!!! snow hasnt melted but just frozen, i will be taking my dog into the mountains tomorrow as there is loads of deep snow there


my dogs goin know where at the moment.....he has got a lamp shade on his head to stop him lickin his plums....

he got the snip the other day...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah my Mrs makes me wear one of those when she goes out so i dont lick my plums too :lol:

Cute Dog Dred


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol poor dog!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> lol poor dog!!!


he is like a little snow plough running round the garden...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i bet!!

trained hams and calfs tonight, med - heavy weight and high reps again, i have done 2 lots of cardio today too...

also i got the dreaded blue screen on my work laptop and had to completely wipe it, lost everything off it :-(


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

oh s##t that aint good...is it fixed now?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i just need the disk so i can install my modem, which i have lost, so no internet at work :-(.... i am just using med carbs at the moment and next week proper cycling starts as i didnt want to go too extreme so soon after being ill, also my elbow tendon is hampering my training so am contemplating taking a month off upper body training... not sure tho as it will be tough not doing it!!!

will try back and bicep tonight and see how it goes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Have just done 2.5 hours cardio, i did it here instead of the boring old bike  :thumb: , it was a beautiful day and i could have stayed up there all day!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That looks awesome.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

is the dog dragging you mate?


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

love those pics mate, im stuck in afghan at the moment, that looks beautiful!

Much more entertaining then the treadmill or bike!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice view, i am lucky as i have the malvern hills on my door step.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

C3asar said:


> love those pics mate, im stuck in afghan at the moment, that looks beautiful!
> 
> Much more entertaining then the treadmill or bike!


Keep safe mate.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

what type of dog is it mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it well nice up there, she is a boxer cross mate, with a staff i think


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

C3asar said:


> love those pics mate, im stuck in afghan at the moment, that looks beautiful!
> 
> Much more entertaining then the treadmill or bike!


 I;ll put some more up for you


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

here is Amber, she always looks away when i take her pic, lol










i trained shoulders tonight, high reps and no rest and got an awesome pump, shoulders looked like melons LOL....... i am a bit fed up at the moment as i cant train properly and i guess its holding me back :cursing:

i will just train very light on upper body for the next month and see what hapens


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

shoulder still playin up mate or is it the elbow,s?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate its my elbow, training light doesnt really bother it but as soon as i put pressure on it, it hurts.... i have been doing a fair bit of hill walking so i guess thats something..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> www.puritanpride.com


Left out the s.

http://www.puritanspride.com/


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah thanks i will take a look , i trained chest and tri's tonight, i did high reps 15-20 0n most things during chest the did sets of 30 on tri's, pretty much blasted them, i didnt get any pain in my elbow, well a bit when i was doing dumbell press so i will have to miss those out next week, i finished off with 45 mins stationary bike..

Legs tomorrow and i dont have to go light!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

My chest and tri's are sore today, like a down to the bone soreness , good!! i will try and get the same on legs tonight, i havent decided what to do for them yet, it will just be quads so prob, extensions, hack squats and leg press for high reps


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

any nice place to stay up near you mate?

might have a long weekend away up there  )


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes there are plenty of nice places, depends what you like, sea side , mountains etc


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just done quads, did leg extensions and leg press, 7 sets of each with 20 rep sets, i varied my foot positions on leg press too, have also done 45 mins on the bike too......

Hams and calf tomorrow


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Quads are nicely sore today , i will do similar for hams and calfs tonight, 20 reps for hams and 30+ for calfs, i think my body responds better to higher reps and i seem to get a more rounded look to it... i will do every body part like this during this month and see what happens... if nothing else it will keep stress from my elbow tendon


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

always good to mix things up every now and then mate....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz them photos are fantastic, your one lucky person with them on your doorstep:thumb:

Whats up with the elbow mate? Tendinitis? I suffer with elbows and shoulders all

the time, old age I think:sad:

Hope the carb cycling goes better than keto for you:thumbup1: Probably

going to try that myself so I'll be interested how you get on.

Best of luck mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers mate . 8 months ago i lifted a heavy dumbell off the floor and felt something go in my elbow... it hasnt really got any better so am just training light for now... i feel better carb cycling as the keto made my head feel weird, i am not going to rush this diet so will be taking my time and slowly burning it off, i will add T3 in at some point, prob when fat loss slows down...

I did hams and calfs tonight, high reps again and had a really good workout, i finished with 45 mins on the bike... i really must get some new dvd's to watch whilst doing it, lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> cheers mate . 8 months ago i lifted a heavy dumbell off the floor and felt something go in my elbow... it hasnt really got any better so am just training light for now... i feel better carb cycling as the keto made my head feel weird, i am not going to rush this diet so will be taking my time and slowly burning it off, i will add T3 in at some point, prob when fat loss slows down...
> 
> I did hams and calfs tonight, high reps again and had a really good workout, i finished with 45 mins on the bike...* i really must get some new dvd's to watch whilst doing it, lol*


I've heard Weeman may have some worth watching:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha they would prob go down well in the gym too!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

back and biceps are destroyed...

12 sets of 20 on back

and 6 x20 on bicep

i got a serious burn in both muscle groups but i dont think it is something you can do too ofen as i recon you would burn out quite fast, i followed that with 45 mins on the bike... shoulders tomorrow night but it wont be high reps but super slow and strict ones, equally as painful though!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz you are the best. I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

winger said:


> Kezz you are the best. I just wanted to say that.


 Cheers mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> back and biceps are destroyed...
> 
> 12 sets of 20 on back
> 
> ...


what did you do for back and bi,s mate? :confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i did 5x20 single arm hammer rows

4x20 low pulley rows

3x20 front pulldowns

Bicep was 3x20 d/b curls and 3x20 hammers and 1x20 preacher curl

my back and bicep are so bloody sore, painfull even!!! i have done shoulders tonight bit not high reps

3x12 lateral raises

5x10 shoulder press worked up to 3.5 plates on that one

4x12 rear delts, i didnt go mad on shoulders as my whole body feels battered, have skipped cardio tonight too and i am just going to eat and rest until monday when the fun begins all over again!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> i did 5x20 single arm hammer rows
> 
> 4x20 low pulley rows
> 
> ...


i am gonna give that back workout a go tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

be prepared to be in some bad pain!! its bloody hardcore mate  you will feel like stopping half way through some of the sets but dont, grit your teeth and finish em!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> be prepared to be in some bad pain!! its bloody hardcore mate  you will feel like stopping half way through some of the sets but dont, grit your teeth and finish em!!!


What kinda weight would you pick, are they like 20 rep squats, pausing as you

tire?

Hows the carb cycling going, feeling better?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i just grind the out mate, for instance the one arm hammer rows i will put 2x20kg disks on aside, but obviously you will have to adjust the weight to your strength... it is horrible and does hurt..

i am just having lowish carbs at the moment, under 200 per day but am having a bit of a stressful time at the moment so my heart isnt in it 100% but i am plodding on!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i just grind the out mate, for instance the one arm hammer rows i will put 2x20kg disks on aside, but obviously you will have to adjust the weight to your strength... it is horrible and does hurt..
> 
> i am just having lowish carbs at the moment, under 200 per day but am having a bit of a stressful time at the moment so my heart isnt in it 100% but i am plodding on!!


Wow, 80kg 1 arm rows for 20, nice, do you do them on the Smiths?

Sorry to here things a bit stressful, hang in there buddy, sure things will improve

soon:thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah it on a lever machine mate so not all that heavy  , my back is still killing me, LOL

its the machine below the tv


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> ah it on a lever machine mate so not all that heavy  , my back is still killing me, LOL
> 
> its the machine below the tv


Why do you only do them 1 arm kezz, or do you have too much time on your hands

I've stopped doing the 1 arm exercises, imo it adds time to the workout, although

I agree you can get a more intense pain this way:thumbup1:

I generally only do one thing one handed nowadays


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, i actually did them double handed for 4 sets...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Kezz you use two hands? :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Damn Kezz you use two hands? :whistling:


I was more impressed with the 4 sets, I'm pooped after two times:rolleyes:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Kezz you are the best. I just wanted to say that.


I second that.........


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just trained chest and tri's, didnt go super high reps today and stayed around 12's

4x12 flys heavy last 2

4x12 incline hammer press

4x15 flat bench, v light 80k

2x15 pec deck... couldnt carry on with that though as it hurts my elbow... so cant do dumbell press or pec deck now :-(... mind you i hardly ever do pec deck anyway

tricep was reverse one arm pushdowns

dumbel extensions and normal pushdowns followed by 45 mins on the bike, my training partner tore his pec tonight and has had to go to hospital, i hope he's ok..

I seem to be holding my size considering i am injured and have been ill 3 times since christmas!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good big fella:thumbup1:

Hope your mates ok


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

looking good there mate 

how is your training partner?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not heard from him yet so i guess he hasnt been seen to, sounds pretty bad tho as hid front delt and pec had a big seperation between them and there was some muscle hanging down slightly by his arm pit


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking nice and big there Kezz...great stuff!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

looking SWOLE kezz ;-)


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> not heard from him yet so i guess he hasnt been seen to, sounds pretty bad tho as hid front delt and pec had a big seperation between them and there was some muscle hanging down slightly by his arm pit


did it bruse strait away?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i have just trained chest and tri's, didnt go super high reps today and stayed around 12's
> 
> 4x12 flys heavy last 2
> 
> ...


 

*MONSTER SWOLE:thumb:*

ps whos the BETA in the background?? and why is he not looking scared:confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz, you look good even though all the mishaps.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahah the beta is my lunch for later


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

winger said:


> Kezz, you look good even though all the mishaps.


 Thanks, i must keep going!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> hahahah the beta is my lunch for later


lunch mate? thats just a snack :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha yes i know..... i will be taking lots of immune system boosting thing before i diet now!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> looking SWOLE kezz ;-)





clarkey said:


> Looking nice and big there Kezz...great stuff!! :thumbup1:


cheers


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

any news on your mates pec tear?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah he went to hospital last night but they just gave him pain killers and anti inflamatorys ans said there is nothing they can do about tears.... it was bruising up when he sent me a pic last night so should be black by this morn!!! it seems to be where the pec joins the shoulder by the arm pit


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Both chest and tri's are sore today, its not often i get sore triceps so i am putting that one down to the single arm reverse pushdowns, i have got quads tonight so i recon supersets are on the menu ... 50 rep sets


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> yeah he went to hospital last night but they just gave him pain killers and anti inflamatorys ans said there is nothing they can do about tears.... it was bruising up when he sent me a pic last night so should be black by this morn!!! it seems to be where the pec joins the shoulder by the arm pit


got any pics mate they always look real nasty when they bruise...

50 reps mate you will be sore tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz, you are a beast....

Got a pic of the pec tear?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> Cor, you lot are bloodthirsty wanting pictures of the tear! Bet you would like photos of my doms?- sore arms,legs, back, chest, shoulders and bum.......yes, I started my new programme this week.
> 
> Sorry, you will just have to wait till I get my new computer so I can post them!


No, you need a nice massage to help break up that lactic acid and I would be willing to help you with that if you were any closer. :whistling:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

scott you dirty dog!!! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DRED said:


> scott you dirty dog!!! lol


Im just trying to be helpfull honest. :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, i am requesting a pic of the tear 

i have just done legs... and yes it was hard, i felt sick at the end of it

i did 6 supersets

1st 4 were 25 leg extensions followed by 25 leg press

5th was 25 ext 75 press

6th was 25 ext 100 press, and because my mate wazs being so cocky i made us do another 120 reps as punishement followed by 45 mins on the bike


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> lol, i am requesting a pic of the tear
> 
> i have just done legs... and yes it was hard, i felt sick at the end of it
> 
> ...


Sounds Gruesomemg:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> lol, i am requesting a pic of the tear
> 
> i have just done legs... and yes it was hard, i felt sick at the end of it
> 
> ...


are you walking funny mate....

what sort of weight we talking about? :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just light mate, 3 plates aside on the leg press and about 25kg on each leg on extensions, it was hard but i like to do sessions like this now and again


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i enjoy doing high reps, i think its the endurance not giving up thing!! i do go heavy sometimes but my joints cant take too much of it anymore :-(.... i am becoming old, well my joints are, LOL


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs ahve a nice deep ache today, not too sore though, i did hams and calfs yesterday

5 tri sets for hams

15 single leg curls

12 seated leg curls

10 stiff deads

calfs 5 tri sets

15 standing raises

15 facing hack squat

15 seated

but last set was 30's and it fookin killed!!. followed by 45 mins on the bike... watched rocky whilst doing the bike tonight, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

have done back and bicep tonight, didnt go to mental because of my elbow, i did

4 x10 pulldowns

5x5 deadlift

3x10 single arm hammer row

4x10 low pulley row

1x15 pullovers

3x10 db curl

3x10 hammer curls then 45 mins on the bike and watched the rest of rocky


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

did 5 giant sets for nshoulders tonight

1x10 side laterals and front raises in one set, ie 1 lateral then one fron t raise = 1 rep

1x10 cable upright rowing

1x10 shoulder press on machine

1x10 rear delts

did that five times then 45 mins on the bike, movie of choice was gone in 60 seconds


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> did 5 giant sets for nshoulders tonight
> 
> 1x10 side laterals and front raises in one set, ie 1 lateral then one fron t raise = 1 rep
> 
> ...


how were the delts after that mate?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi m8 what you been doing to pete then:lol: seen him on wed night has he seen anyone about it yet?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hows your mate Kezz?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pretty mashed after that workout!!! his arm is quite black down the bicep, it seems to have gone where it joins onto the shoulder, will post a pic of it


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I thought seeing it it looked more like he had damaged upper bicep rather than cheast


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it hurts in his chest tho, here a pic


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

bruise come out nicely since i seen it. Has he been to see anyone yet?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont think anyone will do anything about it, i spoke to him before and he was pretty pi55ed off about it...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> i dont think anyone will do anything about it, i spoke to him before and he was pretty pi55ed off about it...


could always go private....

bicep is really purple ouch!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think he may have to at this rate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i trained chest and tri's tonight... everything felt heavy tonight for some reason so i lowered the weight and repped out resulting in an awesome pump so it was well worth it.... i tried incline dumbell pressing tonight and did it without much pain, i did 80lb dumbells which 2 weeks ago i couldnt do because of the pain, so all is going in the right direction..

I seem to be losing weight too which is bizzare as my diet isnt 100% clean ,lol

i finished with 45 mins on the bike and movie of the night was the fast and the furious, lol... i have just bought an x box for the gym so we can play that whilst on the bike hahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Quads done, i did lots of 20 rep set extensions and then went to leg press and did 20's on that, all the way to rock bottom this time then 45 mins on the cross trainer..... i seem to be losing weight even tho i have a ferocious appetite and eating everything in site!!

cardio film of the night was too fast too furious!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> Quads done, i did lots of 20 rep set extensions and then went to leg press and did 20's on that, all the way to rock bottom this time then 45 mins on the cross trainer..... i seem to be losing weight even tho i have a ferocious appetite and eating everything in site!!
> 
> cardio film of the night was too fast too furious!!


what are you putting the weight loss down mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no idea mate, but its just coming off for some reason.... you watch when i start dieting it will slow right down hahaha, legs were nice and vascular tho tonight


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Generally kez they will try and massage the tear back to home position. It maybe painful but that is what they do.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

trained hams and calfs tonight, hams were a bit sore from yesterday so did just 5 sets 20 reps on seated ham curls, the did calfs and smashed them with 50 rep sets :thumb: the pain was unbearable but got an amazing pump and they looked ace after!! i took a pic a bit later but it doesnt look as good as they did. lol

weight down a pound again today?? must be the cardio as it isnt my diet, i did 45 mins cardio at the end


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah it looks crap hahahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

equally as crap......... hahah


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

David Bailey you aint:laugh:

Looking good though:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice lean calves big man.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am seeming to get some motivation back now  i have been a bit fed up because of my injuries, but the good news is that my elbow is feeling better now after 8 months or so!!! i have been rubbing tiger balm into it for the last 2 weeks and i can honestly say that it has worked and took the pain away!!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice one, get back to some proper heavy training now lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i rub it on the back of my neck everyday as i have a problem there hahahah thought i felt funny, lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What exactly is Tiger Balm?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its like an ointment from the orient , lol good stuff, have a look on e bay i think its only around 3 quid a pot..

Training has been ok this week but i havent been going too mental as the drive for hard training hasnt been there, tonight i am actually looking foreward to training shoulders and calfs for the 2nd time !!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I did my cardio here yesterday and it was well hard, freezing cold and p1ss wet through but it was ace 

i am tightening up my diet from tomorrow now and hopefully wont get ill again!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

are you goin back to a keto diet?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not sure yet, may carb cycle...... i felt a bit weird and aggressive on keto, but i may give it another chance,LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What a very nice pic!

I want to do my cardio there with my Rocky Balboa theme song and outfit on.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks  i love doing hardcore cardio!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

That picture is ace Kezz, hope the diet goes better this time


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers mate  i think i will be ok this time fingers crossed!!

i ran up this waterfall like Rocky, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

trained chest this morning, had a decent session, will train tri's tonight and do cardio too.

I am tightening up my diet this week as its time to drop a dress size, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you hike with your dog?

Is your dog off the leash?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah, i let her off sometimes but if there are sheep around she will try and eat them lol.... she would be gutted if i went for a walk without her!!

I trained tricep tonight and went super strict with lots of negatives, nearly set them on fire they were that hot!!!

i finished off with 45 mins cardio.... diet was a bit of a disaster today as my microwave broke down so i ended up having oven chips for carbs, hahahahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just done quads, they feel smashed now

i did,

3x15 leg ext

5x5 squat up 190kg rock bottoms

5x12 leg press, feet together for last 2 sets and rock bottoms

1x15 leg ext

legs are mashed now and feel good, although a bit sick haha.

45 mins cardio tonight, i may do hams aswell instead of tomorrow... but see how it goes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs have a nice deep soreness to them today , i have just done 45 mins cardio and will do hams and calfs tonight along with another 45 mins on the bike


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs are still mashed today!!

I have just had a decent back workout and didnt really get much pain in my elbow so tiger balm has been a godsend!!!

i did

4xfront pulldowns

5x deadlifts

3xsingle arm row

3x reverse grip pulldowns, light

I will do bicep tonight and 45 mins cardio, i have deffo got the eye of the tiger back!!! lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

good to here dave


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hows the diet now mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just started it mate, going ok so far but not gone super strict yet just cut most of the crap out, carbs are between 150 and 200g per day but be going down to 50g for 4 days of the week


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

so your having high and low days?

when you get sorted mate,post it up please..

i am comin of the keto diet at the end of the month


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i will have a high day of around 600g one day of 150 and 1 day of 200 so

mon 350 p 50g carb 75g fat

tue 350p 200g carb 75g fat

wed 350p 75 carb 75f

thur 350p 150c 75f

fri 350 50 75

sat 200 600 75

sun 350 50 75


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

have you carb cycled before?

do you get shakey on the low days?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Why is the protein dropped on the cheat day Kezz? Is it because you may explode:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

DRED said:


> have you carb cycled before?
> 
> do you get shakey on the low days?


 yes mate, last year and lost 4 stone... to be honest i felt fine on it as time went by, i can manage low carbs really well............... he says!!!, well hopefully still can lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Why is the protein dropped on the cheat day Kezz? Is it because you may explode:laugh:


 to be honest i will prob lower them on sunday too... yeah the exploding reason is good enough, LOL:laugh:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

might give it a go


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Do it  i feel much better on that than i did on keto


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

blasted shoulders this morning, i did highish reps for lateral raises rear delts etc and low 5's for heavy presses and got an amazing pump.

Cardio tonight then mountain walking on sunday which i am really looking foreward too


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

another carb cycling ? mate.....

how do you decice on the amounts for the low,medium and high day?

and is protien the same every day?

and is fat the same every day?

cheers mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pscarb put me on the right track last year and i have just followed it and adjusted it as i went along, will use T3 when i get back on stuff too, protein the same except on re feed when i lowr it and just keep the fats the same but on cheat day they end up being higher


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

godd luck mate, u got a monster of a back tho. be good to see the differnce in your pictures mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> pscarb put me on the right track last year and i have just followed it and adjusted it as i went along, will use T3 when i get back on stuff too, protein the same except on re feed when i lowr it and just keep the fats the same but on cheat day they end up being higher


silly question why is the protien lower on saturday(refeed day?)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not training mate, it is generally a bit lower on sunday too but mon -fri bang on the same


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> not training mate, it is generally a bit lower on sunday too but mon -fri bang on the same


sorry mate just working things out.....

so lower the protien on non training days...

fats the same all week...

i am gonna do an hours brisk walking everyday with the dog...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes mate its just the carbs you are cycling, i just lower the protein when i am not training.... i am training twice a day as from this week


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> yes mate its just the carbs you are cycling, i just lower the protein when i am not training.... i am training twice a day as from this week


twice a day... :lol: no pain no gain

ok time to start planning what to eat....

:beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it will be a nice change for you!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> godd luck mate, u got a monster of a back tho. be good to see the differnce in your pictures mate


 Thanks mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a great pig out day yesterday but today it is glorious and i am heading for the mountains for a few hours with amber my dog, i will take some nice pics (of the mountains and not me, LOL)


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> I had a great pig out day yesterday but today it is glorious and i am heading for the mountains for a few hours with amber my dog, i will take some nice pics (of the mountains and not me, LOL)


i went out for a couple of hours this morning,took the dog through the fields....

which i will be doin every morning now as cardio...

worked out my new carb cycling diet and will be starting a new thread :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one mate!! what weight do you recon you will end up at?

I had a brilliant walk today and am completely shattered!! here are a couple of pics of where i went


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

why thank you  my legs and calfs are starting to stiffen up now, i may have to leave doing legs until later in the week now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

had 2 decent sessions today, i did chest this morning but went pretty light and strict but got a decent pump and plenty of pain so all was good 

Tonight i have done tricep and 45 mins cardio, my knees are a bit sore after walking yesterday so i will have to wait until tomorrow to see if i can train legs otherwise it will be back


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


>


Oh man, how amazing is that? That is so pretty I want to move!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

winger said:


> Oh man, how amazing is that? That is so pretty I want to move!


x2,thats bloody lovely area...oozing natural landscape beauty...guess your legs and calves respond well to that trekking!!!!

hope your progress is coming along nicely!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it certainly does give you a good cardio and leg workout!! i,ve got quads to train this morning so better get to it!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well quads are done, i have cut down on the number of sets i do now as i recon i could be getting close to overtraining them with all the other stuff i do so i just did extensions and leg press, i went heavy on the press for about 6 sets of 8 reps and all the way down then finished off with a burnout set of extensions, i will do hams tonight and cardio


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that looks so cool.

That is very pretty, must have been something to stand there and take in that view.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hows the knee,s mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

not bad now thank goodness, they always get a little sore coming down hill but ok in a day or so, i have done calfs today and 2 lots of cardio 45 mins on the bike this morn then 15 mins x trainer, 15 mins stepper and 15 mins treadmill this eve, i will be stepping evening sessions up to 1hr from next week..... my diet went a bit pear shaped today as my mum and dad came to visit me and brought me a massive hot carvery bap and the biggest custard slice you have ever seen!!!

well it would be rude not to eat em!! lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> my diet went a bit pear shaped today as my mum and dad came to visit me and brought me a massive hot carvery bap and the biggest custard slice you have ever seen!!!
> 
> well it would be rude not to eat em!! lol


 :lol: I have the same thing every Wednesday when my Mum comes to my house

for tea, Mums eh:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great arent they!

I was up at 6am this morning had a nice strong coffee and a fat burner..... The AM before breakfast cardio has begun again, ace!!!

i did that and had some break whole meal toast and poached eggs then came to work

I took my pre workout drink some bcaa and trained back, it was a goos session, slow controlled with medium weight and got an awesome burn, it seriously felt good!!! i finished that and had a drink of pro solo to see what it was like, it has a weird taste and makes your face tingle, LOL... another bunch of bcaa's and that is where i am up to today.

Bicep tonight with 45 mins cardio... i have got to get my bloody waist back down now as its 34" and fat as fook :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have done 45 mins cardio tonight then bicep, but i had to cut it short as the gym went well busy, i still managed a decent session though....

looking foreward to my early morning cardio now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

had a good session on shoulders yesterday and tried a couple of new movements, massive burn and pump 

I only did 1 session cardio yesterday but i am 2lb down this week with just adding in extra cardio... mountain walking today, lovely!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

what did you do for delts mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the things different were

lateral raises but holding on to a post at arms length so my body is at an angle towards the floor,,, they were good

seated rear delts but like a slight shrugging movement, its in James L dvd

then holding out a disk in front of me and rotating it clockwise and anti clockwise, i saw it on a vid posted on here by Daz Ball... that was also a great movement.

I have just come back from the mountains and am absolutley shattered, gonna rest and eat for the rest of the weekend


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> then holding out a disk in front of me and rotating it clockwise and anti clockwise,


I think those are called steering wheels. How much did you use? I have done them twice and just used a 25 lb plate. I saw them on Tan's journal and gave them a go. Burn like crazy.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

15kg was enough, burns like hell!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> then holding out a disk in front of me and rotating it clockwise and anti clockwise





winger said:


> I think those are called steering wheels. How much did you use? I have done them twice and just used a 25 lb plate. I saw them on Tan's journal and gave them a go. Burn like crazy.


I have done these, that does make alot of sense and a great burn too.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Does it work the front delts then?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Does it work the front delts then?


Yes, similar to front raises.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it feels different to front raises, feels like it hits the sides of the front delts if that makes ant sense!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, they do pump the hell out of the delts, remember they are locked in the hardest position and as the hand rolls over the turn, it will force the side delt twards the top, so you will actually hit some side delt too.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pure pain follows, it is a great monement so boys and girls should use it......... hmmm i am a bit drunk tonight after an evening at the pub watching the rugby!!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Kezz said:


> pure pain follows, it is a great monement so boys and girls should use it......... hmmm i am a bit drunk tonight after an evening at the pub watching the rugby!!!!


happy days :beer: :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well 2 lots of cardio, chest and tri's done and all on around 50g of carbs ..... i am ready for bed now!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

had a good session on quads this morning, extensions, hack squats, squats and leg press, i went high reps on hacks and leg press and 5's on squats... felt pretty mashed after it

I will do hams tonight and 45 mins cardio, well depending how busy the gym is as T shirt weather is coming and its getting busy!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz, if I didn't start with squats my weights would shoot down, do you alternate when

you will do a particular exercise?

I've always done the large compound first followed by a few other exercises that I can

change around, being thinking lately to start changing the compound to last now and again,

whats your opinion mate

BTW, tiger balm done sfa for my knees after 1 week:sad:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont actually train for strength mate so i just mix them up, i prefer to pre exhaust the muscle first as i find it lessens the chance of injury by trying to go too heavy, lol

I have started carb cycling now and have lost 6lb this week .

Tiger balm is good but you have to use it for a while, although if the injury is bad it may do nowt!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> I dont actually train for strength mate


You don't have too because you look strong. :whistling:

I met him at the Mr. Olympia 2008 and he is a big mofo. :thumbup1:

Here is a pic with hackinspank, big Kezz and winger bringing up the rear...lol

Notice the beer in his hand? Let's just say we were like triplets. :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah that was a great day when i met some great guys


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You been drinking Winger, no picture:confused1:

Although I've seen it before Looked like a great day lads:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

diet went well last week  i am doing cardio twice a day now as i find it better, also splitting my workouts am/pm too, large bodypart in the morning and small one in the evening, i dont know if there is any point in doing it like this but it makes me feel better lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Disaster has struck, when lifting a case of waters into the boot of my car my bloody lower back went :-(


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

thats a **** mate,trip to the osteopath?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> Disaster has struck, when lifting a case of waters into the boot of my car my bloody lower back went :-(


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!

Get well bro.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its feeling a lot better today  no twinges yet so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hope its not that bad kezz, got my fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

back ok now , i have lost an inch from my waist in 2 weeks and that is due to doing 2hrs cardio a day and quite low carbs, my legs are coming through and getting more vascular which is great!!!

I am taking the weekend off training and cardio and just resting ready for next weeks onslaught!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hey great stuff! glad you have found something that suits you and it working, bonus!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lost another 2lb this week  i just love hammering the cardio and it has only done my legs good, they measure the same but are leaner!!! get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes its great!! whoever says cardio shrinks your legs is wrong!! lol took this pic whilst sun bathin yesterday lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice quads big daddy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn big guy, your quads look good.

The pic you deleted looks good too.

Sun?

You guys have that?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes believe it or not, lol rain for the rest of the week though :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

erotic he he

Blasted chest and tris today, had a good session on chest, did a lot of negatives and super strict sets which is how my training is going to be from now during the summer, i did tri's this evening and bombed them with super sets, got an awesome pump which was nice, lol..... have done am/pm cardio 1 hr each session too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I concour on the erotic too..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just battered quads, leg ext 15's for 4 sets then squat 5x5 to 4 plates atg then 4 sets leg press 12's medium weight and feet close together very slow and strict, 1x20 leg ext ..... i feel sick now and am about to do cardio :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no not really at mo, i am just concentrating on business at the mo... but gettin in shape at the same time.. just dont need anymore stress on my plate than i already have, lol

saved my pic, lol you are welcome to it he he


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am pleased with the way things are going, fat loss is going well but i have now ditched the scales as they were messing with my head!! just going by the mirror now


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have upped my carbs now a fair bit which has enabled me to up the intensity of training without burning out early, i look fuller,leaner and feel better so it was a good move!! i suppose fat loss will be slower now but hopefully i wont lose as much muscle as i did last time when i went on silly low carbs for ages


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i had a good weeks training this week and believe it or not i lost 6lb after upping my carbs!!! result!! i have still got a way to go yet my my arms shoulders and legs are looking sooo much better, just the middle bit to go now!!! LOL

hay ho back to gym for more cardio later on


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well its been ages since i have updated this!! training is going well as is diet, well diet seems to be more of a mon-fri thing at the moment as i seem to have had function after function to attend in this last month or so, i am doing a lot of cardio on the beach, just basically walking in the soft sand which isnt easy after an hour or so!! fat loss is ok but i am taking a year to do it as i lost a lot of muscle last year!! took some pics today training, heres one of em


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice to see you're revived the thread mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ta mate, thought i better update it!! will add a lot more pics n stuff soon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn Kezz, you look a lot leaner than when I saw you at the Olympia. Looking good mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mate, i find if i do it slowly i keep more muscle, plus enjoy training more! i am enjoying feeling fit and healthy at the moment which is nice, when i was over 20 stone i was constanly tired and bloated... not something i will be repeating


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Kezz said:


> thanks mate, i find if i do it slowly i keep more muscle, plus enjoy training more! i am enjoying feeling fit and healthy at the moment which is nice, when i was over 20 stone i was constanly tired and bloated... not something i will be repeating


20st+, bloody hell that's big.

What weight are you sitting at now mate?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

in that pic i'm 16st mate


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Still big then mate, and as Winger said, looking lean :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think you lost alot of muscle, you are a big dude and you do look leaner than at the Olympia.

are you thinking about going to the O this year?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm not sure i can afford it this year but i would love to go, i think my next big trip will be to california but not sure where yet as it is massive, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> i'm not sure i can afford it this year but i would love to go, i think my next big trip will be to california but not sure where yet as it is massive, lol


Oh, I think I can help you with that one mate, I live in California and so does winger.

It is a fantastic travel destination, you can do anything here, and I do mean anything.

Skiing, snow boarding, bicycling, swimming in the ocean, 4 wheel driving, jetskiing at rivers and lakes, gambling, muscle beach, hollywierd, anything, it is all a short drive.

Depending on when you go, you can even pick the time of year that will suit your temperature range.

Up north is totally beautifal, south is beautifal too, and you are close to mexico.....

Theme parks are plentifal here too.

Oh, and some of the hottest chicks in the world are here too.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

mmmmmmmm sounds great, i think i will have a study


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well after training quads yesterday i was due to train hams this morn but my legs are killing me so there is no point in training them... i did leg extensions followed by light weight hack squats followed by single and staggered leg presses followed by 7 sets of 7 leg extensions... legs were mashed after it... i did some fasted cardio this morn at 7 am and will do some more tonight, i was doing hiit cardio for 21 mins per session but found it to be too much and it badly overtrained my legs.

I will try a calf session tonight, just a lot of stretching and light pumping sets as they feel slightly sore from cardio on the beach.... out of everything i tried for my calf i find walking on soft sand and up hills better than anything!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been sore all week and not recovering very fast, constantly tired and irratable so i think a few days complete rest is due, i have been training very hard for ages with no break, but i think it has broken me instead lol


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Kezz said:


> I have been sore all week and not recovering very fast, constantly tired and irratable so i think a few days complete rest is due, i have been training very hard for ages with no break, but i think it has broken me instead lol


 hi, youre overtraining, back off a little, concentrate on getting those excess pounds off, through being more fanatical about your diet. Your muscle memory will keep the muscle, you need to see what lies beneath. myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am going to do what you told me marty and i think i will ease right off cardio next week


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just been killing myself a bit too much!! it doesnt help training with someone 28 years younger than myself with endless amounts of energy, lol


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Kezz

Havent posted in here before. Bit of a monster thread!! lol, but its all good stuff. Just sat and read all 47 pages.

You are a very big guy, and even though you have had your ups and downs you're still hunkering down, at the frontline taking the rough with the smooth and progressing, so props to you mate.

I am trying to follow as many journals as I can at the minute to peak my motivation for my 'comeback'.

I'll keep tabs on this pal, but just want to say i admire your resiliance (sp) and keep at it.

Dan


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to read it mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> i have just been killing myself a bit too much!! it doesnt help training with someone 28 years younger than myself with endless amounts of energy, lol


Kezz how old are you?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

47 mate, 48 in nov!!! eeek!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck mate, upload the pics so we can see your improvement mate.

what sort of dieting you running mate??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> 47 mate, 48 in nov!!! eeek!!


Ah Joe, you are just a pup, I will be 50 when you are 48.

Marti has us by a couple of years though. :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

how you feelin now mate?

you backed of the cardio a bit?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah backed off now, ate like a trojan yesterday and feel much better, resting today and tomorrow will just be weights, prob just do 2 cardio sessions all week then gradually re introduce it again....... was an awful feeling being burnt out... i will be concentrating on diet like marty said and not doing a repeat performance of this, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> good luck mate, upload the pics so we can see your improvement mate.
> 
> what sort of dieting you running mate??


 i have just been on an set amount of carbs protein and fat every day, but now i am changing to cycling the carbs, so hopefully it kick start the fat loss again as i think if you stick to the same thing for too long your body adjusts to it


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Not bad for an old man 

Looking a lot leaner in the 'sneak peak' pic matey! Do you feel a lot lighter on your feet and healthier for it?!

All the best mate x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Not bad for an old man
> 
> Looking a lot leaner in the 'sneak peak' pic matey! Do you feel a lot lighter on your feet and healthier for it?!
> 
> All the best mate x


 I feel a lot better than i did when i was over 20st, a lot more fit and healthy, i dont care about body weight or strength any more and just want to look the best i can, every year i get better , i figured the longer it took me to change my whole physique the better chance i have of keeping it..... well i dont know if that makjes any sense lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i have taken it easy this week, just light weight sessions and no cardio at all and i am feeling much better for it, was at total burnout and couldnt have gone on like that... i havent taken any stimulants either as i think that contributed a lot to it.

Have had 2 zero carb days and found it quite easy!! upping carbs a bit until sunday and on monday hard training resumes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Disaster has struck, i was down the beach the other day messing around in the sea and having a bit of a kick about with the ball when my lad challenged me to a sprint race... well as soon as i put the power on i heard an almighty crack and a tight pulling sensation in my right calf.... needles to say i hopped to slow down and hit the deck and as the tide wasnt out far enough i had to hobble for 40 mins over rocks to get back to the car which was agony :-( , 2 days later and i can hardly walk but hobble a bit if i keep my foot flat on the floor and pointed out to the side... funnily enough there is no bruising but it has swollen up a little..

I suppose this is going to take quite a while to heal and i am absolutely gutted.. I had walked up snowdon the day before and that really gave my legs a battering, so i guess my calfs were not recovered enough ........ ah well thats the end of my mountain climbing for this year, i had so many plans and adventures to go on and now i cant do any of them :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Me on Snowdon summit the day before


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Damd bad luck Kezz, our old muscles don't take too much battering do they 

Pic looks great


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol tell me about it!! i was going to the lake district in 2 weeks time for a blast on the mountains but now it will be a hobble round the pubs in keswick instead, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that sucks.

I would massage that mate.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Tore my calf a few years back mate, had about 8 weeks off work with it. At first i went to a private sports injury clinic but they were expensive and not too good, my Doc set me up with an NHS physio who was spot on mate, just my humble opinion mate but i'd deffo get it looked at....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think i will have to mate :-( no sign of it getting any better and i am just hobbling around..... will make an appointment with docs tomorrow i think.

It has really put me out badly. i tried so hard to get my legs and calfs up and now it looks like i will lose them but hopefully muscle memory will help get them back when i can train them again


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Once you've recovered mate they'll be just as good...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i find walking down steps the hardest, i had been going in the sea a fair bit and then running when i got out so perhaps that had something to do with it.... its got me a bit down actually and i have got a chest infection and bad cold to go with it!!!

I have just eaten and drank whatever i felt like these last few days but i think i better stop it and lower cals right down as i ncan see me ending up getting fat and that is the last thing i need!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello mate are you gonna see the doctor or just see how it goes?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

was just gonna see how it goes and massage it a lot.... will see see what its like in a few days then see if i can get to a physio


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol will get some  funny thing is there is no bruising but just slightly swollen, i did actually hear a snap though and felt a tight pulling up my calf...

will just buy anything that will help it repair!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just ordered some tiger balm too as i find that stuff quite good  i just tried to do some leg extensions and got no pain so i guess i will be able to do something on my legs...... its justt the walking bit i cant do, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think strapping it will be an option if i go on hard walks in the future.... just battered my chest though which doesnt affect my legs!!!

be like jonny bravo by the time its healed, lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

get that calf sorted soon i miss ma trainin bud hey!!!

xx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i'm limping a lot better now lol, a few more weeks and i will be back to normal, on the plus side i have filled right out and feel loads better after burning out a few weeks ago!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

man up dave, too much whinging going on here


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i dont whine, well much anyway, lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

gentleman my ****!!!!! the abuse i get off him in the gym!!!!

ha i left u message on ur thingy im still tryna get used to the site! its quite adventurous! im 19 and **** with computers .... doesnt go does it lol daves teachin me this anol haha!

xxx


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> gentleman my ****!!!!! the abuse i get off him in the gym!!!!
> 
> ha i left u message on ur thingy im still tryna get used to the site! its quite adventurous! im 19 and **** with computers .... doesnt go does it lol daves teachin me this anol haha!
> 
> xxx


and you can tell dave is repping you as well you've almost got as many as me already lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol ha the best is yet to cum im thinking! when he gets better and trains wit me agen i think im in for it lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i went down to the beach today and tried a small walk, managed 30 mins, slow before it started stinging a bit, but its the 1st time in 2 weeks i have really walked any distance on it... i will continue to do this until it is healed..... because i am walking with a limp my left hip is geting a bit sore, ah well gotta keep going!!!


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol no worries ill get abuse if im nice or nasty  but i get im back !

dave ull av to train me bis in the morning  be nice tho lol

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> lol no worries ill get abuse if im nice or nasty  but i get im back !
> 
> dave ull av to train me bis in the morning  be nice tho lol
> 
> x


 i will make them scream for mercy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon Dave!

Put a hurtin on Rachel will ya.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Get well soon Dave!
> 
> Put a hurtin on Rachel will ya.


be nice!!!! lol i did get batterd by all the boys on bis last night! evil gym eviiiiil!


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

funny thing is he was trying to beat the younger kezz in a race  give up running old timer time for me to take over  sorry dad hehe


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Kezz how's tricks mate, long time no see. Hope all is well.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hi mate yeah things are ok, well ok ish after all my injuries, i added one to the list last night at i tore my right rotator cuff doing fookin curls hahaha, hope training is going well rack


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

rich-k said:


> funny thing is he was trying to beat the younger kezz in a race  give up running old timer time for me to take over  sorry dad hehe


 cheeky bugger


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds painful.... All the best with recovery. As soon as I get time I'll have a proper read through.

I'm doing ok thanks mate, just getting ready for holiday yet again (last year in Zante I met an 18-30 rep who knew you and trained at your gym I think, small world!). After I get back I'm going to have a go at getting on stage.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

RACK said:


> Sounds painful.... All the best with recovery. As soon as I get time I'll have a proper read through.
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks mate, just getting ready for holiday yet again (last year in Zante I met an 18-30 rep who knew you and trained at your gym I think, small world!). After I get back I'm going to have a go at getting on stage.


 Blimey!! that would have been Dan, he came back shattered from there, lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the fella, I owe him a drink as he got me to the front of a booze cuise and had a teenage hottie smother me in nutella! GOOD TIMES!


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

Rachel-P said:


> be nice!!!! lol i did get batterd by all the boys on bis last night! evil gym eviiiiil!


hahahaa rach i wasnt THAT hard on you was i  i took the pain too :tongue:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol wasnt just you !!!! was the lot ov ya just coz i laffed coz it was hard! x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha if you laugh it means it easy, it only hard when you cry, lol


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

Kezz said:


> hahaha if you laugh it means it easy, it only hard when you cry, lol


you only no that coz ima cry baby!!! but i realli did have no stregth left and giggles for no reason lol shuda cryed and laffed at sme time  x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rachel-P said:


> you only no that coz ima cry baby!!! but i realli did have no stregth left and giggles for no reason lol shuda cryed and laffed at sme time  x


 and pis sed yourself for good measure!! hahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Stages of pain in the gym according to MY thresholds
> 
> Feel nothing
> 
> ...


sounds about right!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I trained shoulders tonight and didnt really feel much pain so all is good, since having a rest i seem to have doubled in size and my mighty guns have gone back to 20" with loads of new veins , lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> I trained shoulders tonight and didnt really feel much pain so all is good, *since having a rest* i seem to have doubled in size and my mighty guns have gone back to 20" with loads of new veins , lol


How long you been resting Kezz, I hope you mean doubled in size in a good way:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, my weight has gone up half a stone, my waist has stayed the same and i have gone more vascular!! get in!! lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

get some pics up janet


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I managed to do a leg session today, warmed up with extensions and then did machine squat, i figured it would be safer if anything happened to calf, i managed 4 plates aside with no pain in calf so kept it at that, i think it would equate to 3 plates aside normal squat...

I will do hams tonight but only light then 30 mins bike, i have put half a stone on but waist hasnt gone up at all which is good  plus i feel a lot stronger and fuller with less pains in my knees!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

there is not much soreness in my legs today which i am really suprised about!! i seem to have put on over half a stone but havent gone any fatter, here;s a random pic of my arm hahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i cant wait to see the transformation in you!! send me a pic if you take any , which i know you must have, lol !!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i can walk better now and managing to go on the bike for 30 mins but got on the cross trainer and literaly jumped off it as i thought my calf was going to snap!! :-( i think it will be ok to train in a couple of months... they havent shrank tho thank goodness


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad Diet is in order Kezz

Im looking Fckin Awesome at moment

Got p1ssed last nite, Im super vascular today

Felt it was important I say something


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

PMSL i cant believe the difference in me after a bottle of smirnoff, more ripped than clarence bass!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice tricep big man!

Actually the shoulder looks awesome!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think shoulders are a dtrong point for me


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tricep lookin meaty their mate good stuff. congrats on the weight gain also.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i put some vodka with superpump 250 and these bad boys started to grow, may take em shopping later hahaha


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

that vodka works well


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Does superpump actually work?

Nice forearms and delts mate.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah its ok, i havent actually taken it for a while though... i have been trying plamsacore and anabolic halo which are ok but i found boditronics ce-xt to be a bit better


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

keep it up mr! see u in gym! will do as u say for the next few says  x


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

superpump250 is great i get major pump on that spesh on shoulders, saying that i have the genetics of the mighty kezz


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How does that stuff work?

Nice ripped forearm Kezz you bastardo.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he he tensed glutes!!! i could do with a nice veal steak mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Kezz hows the diet going.

Im not dieting Im eating cakes.

How does tha make you feel?

Cos I feel great.

I doing kickboxing tonight and I might have some more cakes after that.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i'm dieting on pasty and really enjoying it, i am training shoulders tonight with a guy that has awesome delts, i cant stop touching them, then later on i may have some more pasty... i hope it helps with my transformation!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i am training shoulders tonight with a guy that has awesome delts,


are they striated delts by any chance?


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!

dont u be eatin pastys!!!! lol c u in gym l8r got new stuff to fight with not oil tho haha x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol i wont be eating it even if i like it my bodys changing good now yay tweaked my diet a bit and will be doing agen so just have to get ripped and lean wont we dave woop woop,

janet whos that man u met?

x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well you will be in better shape than me!! lol i bet a teaspoon full is better than nothing at the moment!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

shorty said:


> are they striated delts by any chance?


 yes indeed they are, although he is saying they are quite sore at the moment....... mine were last week but rubbed tiger balm into them and it helped a bit.. think i will have a cup of green tea now


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi kezz, Im sure your fine

Youll never guess what????

I trained triceps yesterday, They were pumped to fck, Striations appearing like a flecked horse shoe...

Was an amazing site to behold...

There was some women in gym who I have never seen before, And when I hit a side tricep shot I heard them gasp...

Disgusting behaviour really as Im not a piece of meat, oh well...

Im off to pub tonight, need some stella carbage, Going with a few like minded buddies, we wil prob discuss my plans for re enetering the Power lifting scene, when my injuries are healed

Anyway

Off to check in on others


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Am I the only one who is reading Pasty as being something else??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

God JW this is Kezz's Journo.....why's is it always about YOU YOU YOU!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> God JW this is Kezz's Journo.....why's is it always about YOU YOU YOU!


Jeezus Jamie are straight......reading about JW gives Kezz's donga steel:laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

mmmmmmmm may post it up in AL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> mmmmmmmm may post it up in AL


LOL


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> God JW this is Kezz's Journo.....why's is it always about YOU YOU YOU!


I assumed he was fine:cursing: :cursing:

He might want updates on me:cursing:

Dont be so selfish

Wheres your journal mate:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ooooo, I ver realized it was so racey in here!!

full of dirty middleaged filthmongers! (I'll be back in 5 years!)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Arial. :lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey im no inoccent lol be ready for an oily and creamy session in the gym tonight kezz ur in 4 it !!! haha x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

went for a walk today which was slightly uphill, well steepish in parts and i feel a little pain in my calf :-( so a couple more weeks until i try it again, it is really starting to p1ss me off now...

anyway mighty guns are going to be trained this morning and bloody hard!!

i am going to be going to watch drag racing this weekend and hopefully have a blast in mine too  but then my car is going up for sale as i need the money to pay off bloody debts :-(


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is me on the track last sunday, was an awesome day!! i'm the silver car


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice helmet:whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, its nice and polished, hahaha


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Or buffed helmet, both work.


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

hey dave!!! good to c u getin better wooop ill be talkin to u now memba haha! mayyyyyyyyy woop  xxx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yup, calf was a bit stingy today but went heavier on leg press so all is good.... keep the month may in your head  x


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

lol may may may may will be my month  shhhhhhh tho in gym be a suprise lol wers richs diary fing on ea? see u l8rrrrrr u best do cardio wit me tonight ! lol x


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

am managing to do the bike now ok so the weight i put on with not doing cardio has now come off again thank fook!!! i'm 16st 8 now and actually look better than before lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> *am managing to do the bike now* ok so the weight i put on with not doing cardio has now come off again thank fook!!! i'm 16st 8 now and actually look better than before lol


Whats her name and any pics:lol:


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

i just realized ur avi pic said gayometre lol hahaha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well calf still isnt healed so leg trainig is a bit pants, not really done them properly for 2 months now :-( but i have been doing some walking mainly on the flat to stop them from shrinking!! here's a sexy pic of me with my walking stick hahahahaha


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good mate, love the stick, might get one for myself, use it on legs day :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah hobble out of the gym!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz you hold more muscle than when we met at the Olympia in Vegas.

What a sexy devil you are. :beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Winger, i get better with age, lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> Thanks Winger, i get better with age, lol


If better means you put on 20 lbs of muscle in a year than yea, your better with age.

How far are you from Soho? Only asking because I will be there on the 2nd.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

about 400 miles, lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> about 400 miles, lol


Shouldn't be a problem, you do lots of cardio, if you start walking now you might be able to make it. :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been increasing in weight over the past few months, 17st 10lb now and my waist is still 34, muscle memory is a wonderful thing lol.

i have cut right down on cardio for a while, well i do 30 mins 4 times a week but that is loads less than what i normaly do.

I think the weight will stop coming on soon prob at about 18st then i will increase my cardio but keep the food the same... i am determined to have a better year next year than i have had this year after overdoing T3 and snapping my calf!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well considering my half hearted training over the last few months i havent ended up as sh1t as i thought i would, i am seriously going to have to sort my diet out properly now!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gonna regret saying this.....but.........you actually look like your getting younger kezz from the pic of you growling with walking stick to this latest pic...:laugh:....or is it a real crap camera:laugh:....

hope you have a better year next year,you still thinking of a comp?

rob...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You look brilliant Kezz:thumbup1:

How are the old knobbly knees nowadays


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers lads, well after a good rest the knees are a lot better which is good  i weas going to do the powerhouse comp this year in over 40's but disaster struck!! mind you i am only 2 years away from 50!!! lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its a nightmare when you have a chest infection, takes it out of you just walking up the stairs!! hope you feel better soon , i must have found thee fountain of youth, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the pastie of youth, pmsl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Kezz.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Vicks vapor rub?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking bigger and leaner Kezz.

Look younger too, but too bad you is one ugly motha..........Just kidding handsome.

I was reading a while ago on salt therapy for the lungs, looks totally promising.

This isnt the site but here is something you might find interesting Janet: http://www.salinetherapy.com/

I remember I had athletes foot for 3 years, I moved next to the ocean and swam probably 4 times a week, athletes foot went away after a short period of time.

I do think there is something to this, but have not tried it myself so I cant varify.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have been using melatonin at night, perhaps that has reversed my aging!! lol


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> i have been using melatonin at night, perhaps that has reversed my aging!! lol


Do you find it works Dave? on sleep that is not on anti ageing I think you've passed that stage :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha i know Lin too late now!!! yes it definately works and i feel so much better for it too


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool may try some.

p.s your looking good for an old codger:thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking well Kezz.

Gym is looking good too.

I'll be coming up in the new year for a session.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Linny said:


> Cool may try some.
> 
> p.s your looking good for an old codger:thumbup1:


 he he i am ancient now!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> Looking well Kezz.
> 
> Gym is looking good too.
> 
> I'll be coming up in the new year for a session.


 nice one mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

now then, please explain about the vicks sexual lubricant in more detail


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he he sounds good!! will buy some and rub it on my.......neck lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GG, vicks vapour rub, you gotta be kidding me :lol:

Kezz, try Deep Heat, you'll have the Mrs well hot with that


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nice-one dave, get the diet sorted or ill come up and arm wrestle you! and ill beat you AGAIN!!! lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

go easy on me this time, i dont wanna be using the vics on you if you hurt me, lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kezz said:


> well considering my half hearted training over the last few months i havent ended up as sh1t as i thought i would, i am seriously going to have to sort my diet out properly now!!!


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

lookin fukin good mate,big and lean,your one big lump of cvnt!!! :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> Ha ha! That got your interest quick didn't it?I am amazed it isn't winger asking that question...


That's because winger is at work while you people are playing. :cursing:

To keep it on topic Kezz you are looking very muscular, now more sex talk for Christ sake, why-I-ota!

GG, doesn't that sh1t burn?

Linny, how is your sex life?...just upping the dose as JW would say...lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> lookin fukin good mate,big and lean,your one big lump of cvnt!!! :thumb:


LOL cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

winger said:


> That's because winger is at work while you people are playing. :cursing:
> 
> To keep it on topic Kezz you are looking very muscular, now more sex talk for Christ sake, why-I-ota!
> 
> ...


upping the vics dose!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well if it doesnt work, at least we will be able to breathe easier!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Kezz said:


> well if it doesnt work, at least we will be able to breathe easier!!


LOL


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> well considering my half hearted training over the last few months i havent ended up as sh1t as i thought i would, i am seriously going to have to sort my diet out properly now!!!


Looking very hench mate.

Were you and Weeman separated at birth. Do you have the perverted smut meister ginger gene too?? Any chance of a gunnage shot to check for further similarities?

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kezz said:


> well if it doesnt work, at least we will be able to breathe easier!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could do with some for afterwards nowadays:whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes, I would like to check out your guns as well, I have wracked my brains trying to think if I have ever seen them on here or facebook, but all I can remember is the erotic photo of your flexed quads.........


 lol i havent checked this for a while...... what erotic pic of my flexed quads?? hahahaha


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Kezz said:


> lol i havent checked this for a while...... what erotic pic of my flexed quads?? hahahaha


Maybe the ones after you had them waxed mate lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah the ones with spunk all over them hahahha


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha quality!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

was it this one lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

training is going well ta, havent really started dieting but cleaned up my diet a lot.. i went out walking last sunday and in some places the snow went up to my waist, and i had shorts on!! this was all before we had the bad weather!!! god knows what it will be like now, but i am taking a trip out there at the weekend!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn bro, that is a sexy shot.

Almost artesty actually.

If I was a chick........lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Damn bro, that is a sexy shot.
> 
> Almost artesty actually.
> 
> If I was a chick........lol


You two get a room!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

I recommended, "The Madonna inn"...lol


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

killer lats mate fair shout


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice progress Kezz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ta 

I went slegding today instead of doing cardio, it was fun and a lot bloody harder than stationary sedentary boring bike!!!

Had to use the iron to train back though, lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I havent been on this for ages!! am still training hard and doing a lot of martial arts now, i had a ten year break but well back into it now..

I have to eat so much food now to fuel my weight training and other training, i'm training roughly two and a half hours per day, weights for 30 mins and bag work etc for the rest of it!

am still holding onto muscle but dropped down to 16 stone or just over as i feel better lighter.

I havent taakes test in any quantity for a few months now but use ghrp2 as it seems to help with my injuries and keeps the fat off me to a degree

,heres a pic of how i am now and i dont think i am going to diet until after xmas


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking superb mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ta mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Phenomenal Kezz!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn you look good!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ta guys, i'm quite looking foreward to getting back on some stuff and dieting in jan as i have promised myself to be in the best shape of my life on my 50th birthday next nov. just as a slap in the face to al the negative people who tell m it wont happen and i should be taking it a little easier!! haha

I at the moment have never been training so hard and feel better than i ever have for years!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kezz said:


> ta guys, i'm quite looking foreward to getting back on some stuff and dieting in jan as i have promised myself to be in the best shape of my life on my 50th birthday next nov. just as a slap in the face to al the negative people who tell m it wont happen and i should be taking it a little easier!! haha
> 
> I at the moment have never been training so hard and feel better than i ever have for years!!


Just seen the first page and now the last page and wow what a difference - you must be made up with the way you look now :thumb:

Negative people :cursing: glad you have shut them up


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, i seem to get better with age, so i should look awesome by 70 haha... i'm not bothered about size anymore and am going more for fitness and an overall nice shape.. if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Kezz said:


> Thanks, i seem to get better with age, so i should look awesome by 70 haha... i'm not bothered about size anymore and am going more for fitness and an overall nice shape.. if you know what i mean lol


Better to be in better shape concerning muscle and body fat than being a big watery blob - so yes I know what you mean.

Trust me you still have the size but without the fat which is surely what every BBs aim is 

Will have a read through the rest of the pages when I have time :thumb:


----------



## darchayden (Sep 14, 2010)

What a great idea! Eat hardly anything to lose stomach fat fast. One bottle of some sort of juice drink at a drugstore stated you could lose "lose 10 pounds in one day" or some such nonsense. If you like being dehydrated, or only eating a piece of fruit everyday, or having zero energy, or just being plain being miserable, the starvation diet may be just what you're looking for. I have tried ephedrine fat burners from century Supplements and it has really worked for me and my client. I am having my own gym now.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ok i'll bare them in mind... lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I hope I look as good when I'm that old kezz :rolleye:

Still low cruise dose then, how often do you up the dose??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

low cruise, started it two months ago and am going back on in january, so prob 6 months low cruise lol...... to be honest i just stay like this all the time now and when i go back on i will end up a bit tighter and leaner and maybe 5lb heavier..

my aim is 15 and a half stone in really good nick


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking fantastic for any age Kezz!

Well done mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

cheers mate


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I've just been reading this thread and you look awesome, top work!

Thanks for posting, I'm going to read through all of this when I have time!


----------

